# [OFF] Dispositions Dvorak

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je sens que je vais m'attirer les foudres, mais bon, je lance mon pavé...

En cherchant un peu sur le net concernant les dispositions Dvorak "francophones", j'ai une impression de fouillis mêlée à une grosse flamewar.

Si on cherche une définition "dvorak fr", on tombe sur 4 contenus distincts

- le site de Leboutte (algo.be)

- le wiki Bépo

- des wiki qui se copy/paste mutuellement (et qui semblent avoir été écrits par Bépo, vu le gros parti-pris)

- une flamewar entre Leboutte et un "groupe de Lyon", qui semble être Bépo

Et nada de la part de Mouette.

Si je comprends bien les tenants et aboutissants, Leboutte a créé dvorak-fr, qu'il protège (jalousement) par Creative Commons. Mouette aurait, selon mon interprétation, modifié Leboutte sans son accord (et donc serait illégal).

Et le ton de bépo fait fort "réinventeur de la roue qui fait l'eau tiède" : "on est plus meilleurs, parce qu'on veut être standardisés". Un groupe d'étudiants qui ne sait pas comment s'y prendre, et qui se serait crêpé le chignon avec Leboute car "ton truc ça pue c'est pas libre".

Bref, c'est un vrai "soap opera", mêlé d'une confusion qui, pour l'instant, ne permettra pas d'obtenir une disposition standard (et perso, rien à battre de discuter pendant 5 ans de la disposition du u, nom de Bill), donc pas de claviers commercialisés (comme les dvorak US), donc  peu de chances qu'un "dvorak français" soit utilisé massivement d'ici peu.

Pour l'instant, j'ai choisi Mouette car présent dans X.Org, mais j'ai un petit souci légal : peut-on utiliser quelque chose de libre si c'est un fork non autorisé par l'auteur ?

Et le coup de bépo "ouais nous c'est pour coder" où les <> {} [] sont dispo uniquement par "alt gr", je me demande quel langage a été utilisé...

Bref, vous en pensez quoi vous ?

----------

## Temet

J'en pense qu'une licence sur une disposition de touches sur un clavier, c'est digne d'un brevet logiciel que même M$ il oserait pas tenter.

Donc en fait, pas de scrupules à utiliser Mouette.

EDIT : même quand la mer est basse   :Embarassed: 

----------

## E11

Arf c'est ça le pourquoi du comment il y a tant de dvorak fr différent :S ça craint...

Par contre je viens d'apprendre  la version de mouette (ou du moins je commence à la maitriser  :Razz:  lol) et j'ai pas trop envie d'en apprendre une autre... donc standardiser ça serait bien oui mais au vu des différences entre bépo et mouette par exemple, c'est pas cool s'il faut réapprendre...

Sinon, je suis un peu de l'avis de Temet pour l'utilisation de la version de Mouette. Manquerait plus qu'il faille payer une license pour utiliser une disposition de clavier...

----------

## zyprexa

J'étais loin d'imaginer que c'était un bordel pareil ... pour ma part, j'ai tâté du bepo et j'ai pas trouvé ça transcendant.

En revanche, je ne connaissais pas mouette, je vais basculer mon klavaro là-dessus et commencer tout de suite.

Côté hardware, je trouve ça pas très dérangeant ... ça complique un peu l'apprentissage, mais je pense que c'est secondaire puisqu'au final l'idée étant de n'avoir plus besoin de baisser les yeux.

Il reste ça pour les riches et ça pour les super-riches.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'en pense qu'une licence sur une disposition de touches sur un clavier, c'est digne d'un brevet logiciel que même M$ il oserait pas tenter.
> 
> Donc en fait, pas de scrupules à utiliser Mouette.
> 
> 

 

+1!

----------

## xaviermiller

On ne parle pas de brevet logiciel, mais de Creative Commons.

Je vais me renseigner auprès de Leboutte et Creative Commons pour comprendre si Mouette est légal ou pas. Je suis musicien et programmeur, les droits d'auteur et propriété intellectuelle, j'y suis sensible, et si quelqu'un décide de protéger (pas breveter) un concept, nous devons le respecter.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  et si quelqu'un décide de protéger (pas breveter) un concept

 

Dans ce cas faudra qu'il t'explique comment il peut essayer de protéger un "concept" qui remonte au début du siècle dernier... (1936)

----------

## Temet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> On ne parle pas de brevet logiciel, mais de Creative Commons.
> 
> Je vais me renseigner auprès de Leboutte et Creative Commons pour comprendre si Mouette est légal ou pas. Je suis musicien et programmeur, les droits d'auteur et propriété intellectuelle, j'y suis sensible, et si quelqu'un décide de protéger (pas breveter) un concept, nous devons le respecter.

 

Moi je ne suis pas d'accord.

Si t'as une disposition physique des touches hyper nouvelle, genre en clavier en 3D avec des touches dessus et dessous, tout ça... ok pour la protection.

Après, protéger un ordre de touches... non je ne suis pas d'accord. Ce n'est que mon avis.

----------

## xaviermiller

le concept de la disposition "dvoark-fr".

Bépo a recommencé "from scratch", tandis que si on regarde Mouette, c'est juste une permutation de quelques touches.

On chipote avec les termes, là, c'est à la limite du risible   :Rolling Eyes: 

Disons que pour moi, Leboutte-Mouette, c'est presque kif-kif.

----------

## Temet

Bah Dvorak-fr c'est pompé sur Dvorak si on suit ton raisonnement...

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est ça que je trouve zarbi.

L'idée de Dvorak est "trouvons une disposition ergonomique basée sur les statistiques d'utilisation".

Il a fait son boulot en anglais.

Ensuite, Leboutte l'a fait en français et a protégé son layout avec Creative Commons.

La question est "est-ce que cela a du sens ?"

Mouette n'aurait qu'altéré le layout de Leboutte, ce que Leboutte interdit.

Et Bépo est une autre initiative, basée sur une autre liste de mots.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mouette n'aurait qu'altéré le layout de Leboutte, ce que Leboutte interdit..

 

a-t-il le droit de l'interdire sachant que lui même a pompé sur le concept Dvorak, et qu'il a d'ailleurs allègrement pompée sur les méthodes de Dvorak pour crée  se layout (j'irais même jusqu'à dire qu'il a pas appliqué toute la méthode Dvorak, donc c'est pas "aussi bien" fait, mais c'est du chipotage)

Qu'il mette son site sous creative-common, pas de soucis. Qu'il mette le concept même de "je dispose les touches comme ça" sous creative-common... ça n'a aucun sens.

XavierMiller, vu que tu es musicien, ça reviendrait à mettre un copyright sur une manière d'interpréter un morceau, en gros. C'est nul et non avenu amha. Pour le moment... Qui sait ce que nous réserve ces "génies" de la propriété intellectuel   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, et c'est ça qui me chipote... (et je tourne en rond).

J'ai pris contact avec Leboutte, j'attends sa version des faits  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Clair que tu te prends la tête pour rien là  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouais, j'ai pas les idées claires pour l'instant (changement de boulot d'ici quelques semaines...)

----------

## Kangourou

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> XavierMiller, vu que tu es musicien, ça reviendrait à mettre un copyright sur une manière d'interpréter un morceau, en gros. C'est nul et non avenu amha. Pour le moment... Qui sait ce que nous réserve ces "génies" de la propriété intellectuel  

 

Hé bien c'est bien ce qu'il se passe non ? Tu prends un morceau de beethoven, pas de problème c'est dans le domaine public. Un orchestre intreprete le morceau, et bien son interprétation est sujet au droit d'auteur, c'est pour ça que tu doit acheter leur cd et pas le télécharger...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hé bien c'est bien ce qu'il se passe non ? Tu prends un morceau de beethoven, pas de problème c'est dans le domaine public. Un orchestre intreprete le morceau, et bien son interprétation est sujet au droit d'auteur, c'est pour ça que tu doit acheter leur cd et pas le télécharger...

 

Non ce n'est pas ce qui se passe, le copyright est sur l'enregistrement lui même pas sur l'interprétation elle même, ou si tu préfères la manière d'interpréter le morceau. Si le compositeur est encore vivant ou bien que ses droits sont encore géré 50-70ans après sa mort "il" (le légataire) touche des royalties. 

Si tu copies la manière de jouer/d'interpréter de Glen Gould pour ce qui est de Bach par exemple, personne va crier "au vol à l'interprétation". Et c'est tout à fait ton droit de le faire.

----------

## Kangourou

Ah pardon, merci de la précision   :Embarassed: 

----------

## davidou2a

moi j'utilise mouette car il est dans Xorg... et puis bon je le préfère pour des frappes mixtes anglais/français (prog inside)

----------

## xaviermiller

non, pour moi c'est différent : c'est le résultat d'un travail de recherche, et son auteur souhaite en rester propriétaire, tout en publiant ses résultats.

----------

## Pixys

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> non, pour moi c'est différent : c'est le résultat d'un travail de recherche, et son auteur souhaite en rester propriétaire, tout en publiant ses résultats.

 

ouai sauf qu'en ce qui nous concerne, le gars en question, il n'a rien inventé/recherché du tout: il a pris un concept déjà existant à l'étranger et il l'a adapté pour chez nous... certes ça rend service mais n'importe qui aurait pu le faire.

Bilan, sa licence CC elle va aux chi.....  parce que à la limite c'est lui qui viole un potentiel brevet...

----------

## xaviermiller

non, je ne suis pas d'accord : il a du compiler les mots à analyser, puis étudier les résultats, puis faire une disposition.

Si tout le monde peut le faire, alors pourquoi n'y a-t-il que 2' versions ?

Pour moi, Mouette a plagié Leboutte, et c'est ça que je n'aime pas.

Exemple : un forum. Tout le monde utilise un forum, mais le contenu, c'est propre à chaque site. Je ne vais pas ouvrir un forum "fgo", en copiant son contenu et adaptant 2-3 sections. C'est du plagiat.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Kangourou wrote:*   
> 
> Hé bien c'est bien ce qu'il se passe non ? Tu prends un morceau de beethoven, pas de problème c'est dans le domaine public. Un orchestre intreprete le morceau, et bien son interprétation est sujet au droit d'auteur, c'est pour ça que tu doit acheter leur cd et pas le télécharger... 
> 
> Non ce n'est pas ce qui se passe, le copyright est sur l'enregistrement lui même pas sur l'interprétation elle même, ou si tu préfères la manière d'interpréter le morceau. Si le compositeur est encore vivant ou bien que ses droits sont encore géré 50-70ans après sa mort "il" (le légataire) touche des royalties. 
> ...

 

non, car c'est pas un clavier AZERTY  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> non, je ne suis pas d'accord : il a du compiler les mots à analyser, puis étudier les résultats, puis faire une disposition.

 

certes, il a donc utilisé la même technique qu'August Dvorak, je ne dis pas qu'il n'a pas travaillé du tout, je dis qu'il ne s'est pas foulé: son cerveau n'a pas produit l'idée. Je dirai même que c'est presque du foutage de gueule (de coller une licence CC dessus): il n'a pas du compiler grand chose car ça fait un baille que l'on sait que tel ou tel caractère est plus utilisé que les autres en français. Il suffit donc de procéder par analogie avec le clavier Dvorak original.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Si tout le monde peut le faire, alors pourquoi n'y a-t-il que 2' versions ?

 

Parce qu'il est probable que le nombre de personne qui utilise chaque jour un clavier dans le monde n'est pas assez élevé pour que l'on considère qu'un changement apportera un gain de productivité...

Maintenant, si tu parles hongrois, par exemple, rien ne t'empêche de faire la même chose... et de déposer un brevet   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Zoboulo

J'ai essayé la version de Mouette et la Bépo, et je préfère de loin la Bépo : je trouve que les positions du "r", "i", "l", "/","'", "p"  y sont beaucoup plus accessibles. C'est pas inclus dans Xorg, mais c'est aussi très simple à mettre en place, et puis il suffit d'avoir son fichier .xkm sur sa clé USB pour l'utiliser partout.

Sinon, le dvorak en général, je suis fan, c'est vraiment trop la classe de pouvoir taper des Ç, Ê, À, etc en majuscule directement ! et puis c'est vrai que les doigts restent beaucoup plus sur la ligne de repos.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne suis toujours pas d'accord avec vous, mais arrêtons là le débat.

@kwenspc: L'analogie avec la musique serait plutôt "un groupe vient de diffuser un .ogg avec son morceau et quelqu'un a décidé de modifier 2 mesures car ça ne lui plaisait pas, et il diffuse sur son site le nouveau .ogg sans l'avis du groupe".

Et pour moi, CC != brevet.

----------

## kwenspc

Moui si on veut. 

Btw, vous avez comparé les deux layouts? Certes la majorités des touches secondaires sont placés aux même endroits, mais pour le reste c'est très majoritairement différent. Donc c'est pas 2-3 modifs qu'il a fait Mouette.

Fin bref, débat clos donc. ^^

----------

## Temet

Pis comparer un clavier à de la musique... je voulais pas le dire mais euh... bizarre quoi!

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Smile: 

----------

## E11

je ne veux pas continuer le débat mais... à quoi ça lui sert à Leboutte de vérouiller son travail ? Il n'espère quand même pas faire de l'argent avec ? :S

Si quelqu'un a amélioré ou adapté son travail par rapport à ses envies,... où est le mal ? au contraire pour Leboutte ça veut dire que son travail est reconnu et au final il restera le premier à avoir fait l'adaptation en français... maintenant je comprends qu'il ait envie que ce soit son clavier qui soit reconnu plutôt qu'un autre mais il y a de meilleur moyen quand même pour "l'imposer"

----------

## omné

Bonjour tout le monde (ça fait tout drôle de venir poster ici, gentoo c’était il y a longtemps… maintenant ubuntu, pas de troll, merci).

Je fais parti des personnes qui travaillent à la conception du clavier bépo.

Je veux bien répondre aux questions, si vous en avez.

Nous essayons d’avoir un wiki le plus clair possible, n’hésitez pas à y aller : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/

Il y a une FAQ facilement trouvable et une explication de nos différences par rapport au Leboutte ici : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Dvorak-fr

Pour répondre à une des première question la disposition Mouette est une tentative de portage du Leboutte sous linux. Il y a une grande différence : au lieu d’avoir une touche morte qui fait tout en [8], elle utilise une touche modificatrice, le AltGr. En effet la création d’une nouvelle touche morte était compliquée et demandait la création d’une locale différente (en fait on pourrait obtenir le même résultat avec Compose, mais la touche morte « magique  » en [8], nous n’aimons pas !

Ce soir c’est la fin du vote pour la version 0.6.5.1. Bien qu’il y ait encore des version nous avons un résultat qui est _très_ utilisable au quotidien.

Nous discutons encore entre nous sur des « aménagements » mais sommes arrivé à un stade où les préférences dépendent en fait beaucoup des usages et il devient quasi-impossible de contenter tout le monde.

Si vous avez des questions, allez-y.

NémOlivier.

----------

## xaviermiller

le débat est donc "faut-il une touche morte ou alt-gr" ?

Merci de ton intervention, omné  :Wink: 

----------

## omné

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> le débat est donc "faut-il une touche morte ou alt-gr" ?

 

C’est un des débats, oui. Et mon avis est que le AltGr est bien mieux (j’ai quelques arguments…).

Pour moi il est clair que le Leboutte n’est pas « fini » tel qu’il aurait pu l’être. Mais F. Leboutte a toujours refusé toute discussion en vue d’une amélioration de sa disposition, d’où la nécessité de création d’une nouvelle disposition.

Les règles auxquelles nous arrivons ont mis du temps à être mise au point (et de mon point de vue, ce n’est pas fini). La machine humaine est complexe, les claviers très mal foutus et nous ne sommes que des bénévoles. Mais — et je ne suis pas objectif, bien entendu — le résultat et déjà beaucoup mieux.

Pour info, j’ai utilisé le J. Mouette (donc dérivé du Leboutte) pendant 2 ou 3 ans avant de passer au bépo.

O.

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai pas bien compris comment le bépo était conçus: vous passez par vote pour décider si telle dispo est bonne ou pas? C'est pas très scientifique comme approche ça. Vous utilisez quand même des méthodes d'analyses derrière non, pour savoir quelle touches sont les plus usités, à quelle place elles sont mises à disposition de manière optimale etc... j'imagine?

----------

## xaviermiller

aussi : confrontez-vous vos recherches avec des kinésithérapeutes, ergothérapeutes, afin de vérifier que la disposition est un mieux au niveau musculaire ?

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> aussi : confrontez-vous vos recherches avec des kinésithérapeutes, ergothérapeutes, afin de vérifier que la disposition est un mieux au niveau musculaire ?

 

Ouais enfin sans aller aussi loin, c'est prenez vous en compte l'utilisation du clavier lorsque vous choisissez les emplacements de touches?

Car votre Bépo, il est serait bien joli si il y avait des variantes, du style --je-bosse-dans-l'informatique-point-com ou des trucs comme ça, car là c'est clairement une disposition pour les gens qui tapent du pur français, et limite que ça. 

J'veux pas que mon intervention soit trop dures ou quoique ce soit, mais votre disposition je l'ai utilisée, et dès qu'on ne tape pas que du pur français elle perd beaucoup de son interet (style de l'anglais, ou pire, du code...)

Donc, j'suis pas contre faire une dispo super spécifique au français, mais ça serait aussi sympa dans ce cas de proposer des variantes  :Smile: 

Voili-voilou, maintenant, il y a des chose que j'ai bien aimé dans ce layout! se référer à mes quelques posts à ce propos au besoin  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Leboutte a des variantes (dont une pour programmeur), il faut la lui demander (et qu'on ne rallume pas le débat des pages précédentes   :Razz: )

----------

## omné

Bonjour à tous,

Le bépo est au départ, généré par un algorithme qui à placé les touches en fonction des règles définies par le Dr Dvorak : elle est donc optimum de ce point de vue.

Mais… cette disposition est faite pour un clavier 105 touche et il a été décidé que cette disposition serait adaptée à un clavier 104 touche : le format internationnal (et sur mon eeepc aussi). Il y a donc eu des modifications de façon à ce que la 105ème touche ne comporte que des caractères « redondants ».

Un autre problème est le placement des symboles. En effet l’algorithme ne peux pas tenir compte de tous les usages : selon ce que l’on tape, on n’a pas les mêmes besoins.

Il y a aussi la touche [*] de l’azerty qui n’est pas toujours au même endroit selon les claviers : difficile d’y mettre une touche courante.

Tout cela fait qu’il y a eu des règles établies pour le placement des symboles. Vous pouvez les lire ici : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Dvorak-fr

Ces règles ont servie à établir les versions successives en améliorant le clavier et le placement des symboles et caractères rares.

Ensuite, il y a… heu… moi… je suis kinésithérapeute pour répondre à une des question, et après avoir utilisé le bépo quelque temps, j’ai trouvé qu’il y avait des choses (en particulier le travail du petit doigt droit) qui n’était pas optimum.

En en discutant avec d’autres qui avaient les mêmes impressions que moi, nous nous sommes rendu compte de problèmes, avons essayé de les expliquer et cherché des solutions.

Il y a eu pour finir des propositions d’inversion de certaines touches, avec explications et calculs de ce que ça apportait, ce que ça retirait (rien n’est jamais parfait). Ont fait suite de longues discussions concernant ces inversions : les personnes opposées à cette idée défendait le fait que si l’algorithme avait mis les touches dans une position, il ne fallait pas les toucher. Moi je défendait le fait que les principes que je met en avant ne sont pas dans l’algorithme et que mes modifications ne cassait pas tout, mais l’améliorait.

Hier soir, fin du vote de la version 0.6.5.1, une partie de ces inversions sont passées, avec une voix de plus. Ce n’est pas beaucoup et ça montre bien que c’est un sujet « difficile ». D’autant que certains votans (des deux côtés) n’ont pas lu mes explications ni celles des autres : dur loi de la démocratie.

Ce que je peux dire c’est que tout ceux qui ont essayé ces inversions en sont content, rien de plus.

Pour les votes, les propositions sont faites, discutées, argumentée et votées.

Hors mis mes propositions d’inversions (il y en a deux qui ont été rejetées, dont la HX qui me plait beaucoup) les votes concernent des « petites » choses : caractères rares, langues étrangères, etc…

Le problème est que certaines propositions reviennent cycliquement avec les nouveaux arrivants et qu’il y a des choses difficiles à trancher : nous arrivons à un stade où nous travaillons sur des préférences personnelles… on ne peut pas contenter tout le monde. 

Nous sommes très proche d’une version définitive.

Concernant la difficulté pour taper du code, j’ai du mal à répondre, je ne fais que du Shell et du LaTeX. Mais d’autres, participant au projet utilisent tous les jours le bépo et sont convaincu de son intérêt par rapport à l’azerty. Il faudrait que tu en parles avec eux.

Notre disposition est _francophone_ clairement, il y a donc des caractères spécifique du français qui sont bien accessibles : «,  », é, è, à, ^, etc. Cela se fait au « détriment » d’autres caractères par rapport au dvorak-us (qui n’est pas la seule disposition optimisée d’ailleurs). Si tu tapes plus d’anglais et de code que de français… il faut peut-être prendre une autre disposition que le bépo, mais certainement pas l’azety.

Une autre question redondante est celle des chiffres en accès direct, Cf la FAQ.

Concernant une variante spécial programmation, ce n’est pas à l’ordre du jour (même si certains, sur leurs pages perso du wiki font des essais). Mon avis c’est qu’il est très difficile de connaître deux clavier efficacement : il vaut mieux en choisir un et accepter ces particularités.

Bonne journée,

Omnë

PS : comme d’autres, j’utilise encore une version « de travail » qui se trouve ici : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Nemolivier

PPS : il est question d’essayer d’implanter de nouvelles règles dans l’algorithme afin de savoir si on tomberait sur une disposition très différente de l’actuelle.

----------

## omné

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Leboutte a des variantes (dont une pour programmeur), il faut la lui demander (et qu'on ne rallume pas le débat des pages précédentes  )

 

Le problème du Leboutte c’est qu’il ne peut pas être légalement intégré dans xorg (le J. Mouette ne devrait pas l’être non plus).

----------

## omné

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> aussi : confrontez-vous vos recherches avec des kinésithérapeutes, ergothérapeutes, afin de vérifier que la disposition est un mieux au niveau musculaire ?

 

Nous ne travaillons pas avec des ergonomes / kiné. 

Je suis le seul a avoir ce type de compétences. Cela dit F. Leboutte non plus (ce qui n’excuse rien).

En fait, comme nous ne travaillons pas sur le hardware, c’est plus d’ergonomie / apprentissage dont nous avons besoin.

Cela dit, j’aimerai vraiment que des pro puissent me donner leur avis sur la question.

Il faudrait que j’ai le courage d’écrire à mes profs, par exemple…

----------

## xaviermiller

Wow, enfin des explications claires, autres que "c'est cool, je l'utilise, et c'est plus mieux que les autres"  :Smile: 

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Leboutte a des variantes (dont une pour programmeur), il faut la lui demander (et qu'on ne rallume pas le débat des pages précédentes  ) 
> 
> Le problème du Leboutte c’est qu’il ne peut pas être légalement intégré dans xorg (le J. Mouette ne devrait pas l’être non plus).

 

C'est bien ce qui me chiffonnait et avait suscité des tonnes de réactions   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

 *omné wrote:*   

> Concernant la difficulté pour taper du code, j’ai du mal à répondre, je ne fais que du Shell et du LaTeX. Mais d’autres, participant au projet utilisent tous les jours le bépo et sont convaincu de son intérêt par rapport à l’azerty. Il faudrait que tu en parles avec eux.

 

J'en suis convaincu aussi, je ne suis d'auilleurs pas en azerty, mais mon commentaire n'était pas une comparaison avec l'azerty: taper du code en azerty n'est pas non plus une mince affaire!  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, même si vous ne proposez pas directement des variantes, on en a en fait déjà pas mal plus au moins adaptée à ce que l'on pourrait vouloir faire. Ce qui serait sympa ça serait de mettre en avant les spécificités de chaque dispo, du style

leboutte ou J Mouette je sais plus: dispo pour une utilsation générale (français, anglais, code)

bépo: dispo tout spécialement adaptée pour taper du français, à privilégier si c'est votre principale activité donc.

etc..

----------

## omné

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> leboutte ou J Mouette je sais plus: dispo pour une utilsation générale (français, anglais, code)
> 
> bépo: dispo tout spécialement adaptée pour taper du français, à privilégier si c'est votre principale activité donc.
> ...

 

Ce n’est pas le cas…

Le bépo est très bien pour le code. Les caractères sont en accès AltGr. Or l’accès AltGr en combinaison avec une touche main gauche est très bien. Même mieux que la combinaison avec Maj. — pour cette touche, il faut une extension du petit doigt, le altgr est _sous_ le pouce.

Il faudrait juste une barre d’espace plus courte pour avoir un peu moins de flexion du pouce à faire… Mais si on commence à parler des problèmes d’ergonomie de clavier, on est pas couché !

----------

## truc

 *omné wrote:*   

> Le bépo est très bien pour le code.

 

C'est très subjectif je sais mais bon, il serait bien si les caractères que l'on tape souvent étaient très vite accessibles, je veux dire par la, sans combinaisons de touches:

Des caractères comme []{}\/()<>#^=+-` doivent être très facilement accessibles, c'était d'ailleurs la principale raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas conserver BÉPO: je ne les trouvais justement pas facile d'accès (typiquement un layout pour taper du code inverserait les «» avec les <>, mais c'est juste un exemple)

Tout n'est pas pour autant tout rose ailleurs, par exemple sur le layout de JM, je ne trouve pas l'emplacement des <> très pratique, mais bon pour l'instant, c'est le meilleur compromis que j'ai trouvé...

J'apprécie également le fait d'avoir accès relativement facilement à certains caractères spéciaux d'autres langues: ¿£ñ &Cie

----------

## Mickael

Juste une petite question : avez-vous essayé emacs avec un bépo ou autres?

----------

## xaviermiller

emacs, ça ne devrait rien changger.

Par contre, VI(m), oui...

----------

## omné

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*   Le bépo est très bien pour le code. 
> 
> C'est très subjectif je sais mais bon, il serait bien si les caractères que l'on tape souvent étaient très vite accessibles, je veux dire par la, sans combinaisons de touches:
> 
> Des caractères comme []{}\/()<>#^=+-` doivent être très facilement accessibles, c'était d'ailleurs la principale raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas conserver BÉPO: je ne les trouvais justement pas facile d'accès (typiquement un layout pour taper du code inverserait les «» avec les <>, mais c'est juste un exemple)
> ...

 

As-tu été lire la page concernant les critiques sur le dvorak-fr ?

Il est certain que le bépo contient des contraintes fortes.

La question des <> reviens très souvent… il y a une entrée dans la FAQ.

Pour être honnète, je ne serais pas totalement opposé à faire passer les «  » en AltGr mais cela nécessiterais une « bidouille » que j’utilises déjà : leur coller automatiquement un inspace insécable avant ou après. Mais c’est un peu « sale ».

Après, tout est toujours une question d’équilibre… nous trouvons que tel qu’à l’heure actuelle l’équilibre est bon.Sur la liste que tu donnes tous les caractères sont en accès direct ou AltGr+main gauche. As-tu vraiment essayé ? Changer de disposition demande un temps d’adaptation, surtout pour tout ce qui est de type réflex.

Sur le Leboutte, le $ est en accès touche morte+[x] c’est illogique, pas facile à faire et demande deux frappes successives et non deux simultanées comme pour nous.

Le « ^ » est plus accessible en bépo.

C’est le même geste — à la touche AltGr près — qui fait () et [].

Les {} sont à la même place, mais idem concernant le nombre de frappes.

Les majuscules accentuées sont n’importe où…

J’y penses : en plus tu les fais aussi avec AltGr, pas avec la touche morte, si tu es sous linux.

Encore une fois, si le dvorak-fr te convient mieux… je veux bien te croire !

En gros le débat est un peu vain… et pas nouveau !

Ce qui est certain c’est que faire une version informatique du bépo entraînerait beaucoup de modifications qui le ferait sortir de nos « règles ».

Laurent travail sur cette question des caractères pour l’informatique : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Laurent

Tu peux aussi regarder le clavier de crako, qui a créée l’algorithme de départ : plus de symboles, mais c’est un 105 touches : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Crako

O.

----------

## truc

 *omné wrote:*   

> As-tu été lire la page concernant les critiques sur le dvorak-fr ?

 

Non, je te parlais bien là de mes propres impressions, c'est probablement du déjà vu pour toi ce que j'ai dit, mais je ressortais tout simplement ce que j'avais remarqué.

```
Sur la liste que tu donnes tous les caractères sont en accès direct ou AltGr+main gauche. As-tu vraiment essayé ? Changer de disposition demande un temps d’adaptation, surtout pour tout ce qui est de type réflex.
```

Oui j'ai déjà essayé, je listais ici tous les caractères qu'une personne dans l'informatique aurait envie de taper facilement, comme je le disais plus haut, ou dans un autre post, il y a des choses que je préferais sur le BÉPO, par rapport aux autres, donc, je ne cherche pas spécialement à montrer la supériorité de tel ou tel layout, au contraire, j'ai choisi celui que j'ai actuellement faute de mieu, c'est bien la la preuve que je suis ouvert à toute discution! Bref revenons à nos moutons,

```
Sur le Leboutte, le $ est en accès touche morte+[x] c’est illogique, pas facile à faire et demande deux frappes successives et non deux simultanées comme pour nous.
```

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre, pour avoir un $ j'appuie sur altgr et sur le azerty:: P en même temps? c'est peut-être juste un problème de définition, mais je n'appuie pas successivement sur une touche puis une autre?

```
C’est le même geste — à la touche AltGr près — qui fait () et [].
```

Effectivement, mais les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent que très peu, je préfère avoir les [] en accès direct, par contre, je n'apprécie pas spécialement le fait d'avoir séparé les () sur la dispo de JM

```
En gros le débat est un peu vain… et pas nouveau !
```

réaction typique... je n'attaque personne là, pas la peine d'être sur la défensive

```
Ce qui est certain c’est que faire une version informatique du bépo entraînerait beaucoup de modifications qui le ferait sortir de nos « règles ».
```

Cest donc pour cela que je trouve qu'il n'est pas plus mal d'avoir plusieurs layout dispo, c'est pas un mal de dire que votre disposition est excelente pour taper du français, maintenant, puisque c'est un choix délibéré de votre part, et que vraisemblablement une version plus informatique ne correspondrait pas aux principes du bépo, alors je pense que ça n'est pas un mal non plus d'admettre que votre dispo n'est pas vraiment adaptée à la prog.

Il en faut pour tout le monde quoi  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Laurent travail sur cette question des caractères pour l’informatique : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Laurent
> 
> Tu peux aussi regarder le clavier de crako, qui a créée l’algorithme de départ : plus de symboles, mais c’est un 105 touches : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Crako

 

ok, merci pour les liens, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde s'acharne avec les quotations «», c'est typiquement français ou pas? Car même pour une dispo plus orienté informatique, il y a la discution de savoir si on les mets en direct ou pas, car avec l'espace insécable machin, c'est pénible à taper, mais sérieusement, je n'utilise vraiment quasiment jamais ces signes, donc les rares fois ou ça m'arrive j'peux faire un effort, 'fin j'sais pas c'est peut-être que moi, mais vous utilisez vraiment «» vous tous?

----------

## Untux

 *truc wrote:*   

> ok, merci pour les liens, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde s'acharne avec les quotations «», c'est typiquement français ou pas? [...] 'fin j'sais pas c'est peut-être que moi, mais vous utilisez vraiment «» vous tous?

 Double voui :]

Edit: enfin... « vous tous », je sais pas, mais moi oui :]

----------

## truc

 *Untux wrote:*   

> Edit: enfin... « vous tous », je sais pas, mais moi oui :]

 

C'est vrai qu'en regardant tout ça de plus près c'est quand même sacrément plus joli que des banals ""

« Allez hop, c'est parti, demain j'm'y mets », comme dirait l'autre  :Wink: 

----------

## omné

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   Edit: enfin... « vous tous », je sais pas, mais moi oui :] 
> 
> C'est vrai qu'en regardant tout ça de plus près c'est quand même sacrément plus joli que des banals ""
> 
> « Allez hop, c'est parti, demain j'm'y mets », comme dirait l'autre 

 

\o/

Et non, je ne me vexe pas, ni ne suis sur la défencive. Du tout. Quand je dis que le débat n’est pas nouveau, je dis seulement que nous connaissons le problème et n’avons pas de solution miracle.

L’histoire des deux touches c’est parce que, normalement, le dvorak de F. Leboutte se fait avec une touche morte placée sur la touche [8].

Le J. Mouette est une adaptation avec le AltGr, c’est un peu de la « bidouille » (avec les guillemets, pour nuancer).

O.

----------

## E11

À la base en français le " " n'existe pas. C'était toujours « », le " " n'a été intégré que par la suite via l'anglais. Donc logiquement on devrait toujours utiliser « » mais le " " a pris le dessus chez (quasi) tout le monde maintenant ce qui rend presque les « » "ringard".

Enfin c'est ce qu'on m'avait dit en tout cas !  :Razz: 

Personnellement, je ne trouves donc pas que les « » mérite (encore) un accès direct au détriment d'autres touches tout aussi utile même si celle-ci ne sont pas toujours très utilisée en français. (quoiqu'une touche en accès direct pour le ? ou  ! ne serait pas de refus !). Pour le " ê " aussi je trouves qu'un accès direct n'est pas très utile et la la gestion des ^ n'est pas optimal non plus sur le bépo (j'ai jamais aimé devoir faire une combinaison de touche pour une lettre ^^').  

Enfin au final, le clavier bépo est loin d'être "mauvais" et c'est surtout une histoire de gout. Pour moi, (pour mon usage en tout cas) je trouves que le bépo est trop spécialisé français et donc pas assez polyvalent. 

Et puis il faut aussi tout réapprendre pour passer sur le bépo  :Mr. Green:  lol et j'ai déjà assez souffert pour apprendre la version de Mouette dont je suis assez satisfait en faite même si je ferais bien l'un ou l'autre changement ! lol

----------

## Untux

 *E11 wrote:*   

> À la base en français le " " n'existe pas. C'était toujours « », le " " n'a été intégré que par la suite via l'anglais. Donc logiquement on devrait toujours utiliser « » mais le " " a pris le dessus chez (quasi) tout le monde maintenant ce qui rend presque les « » "ringard". 

 

Mais, dis donc toi... tu voudrais pas aussi virer les accents, tant que tu y es ? Nan parce que, franchement, c'est trop la honte ces vieux qui foutent des accents partout !  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *Untux wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   À la base en français le " " n'existe pas. C'était toujours « », le " " n'a été intégré que par la suite via l'anglais. Donc logiquement on devrait toujours utiliser « » mais le " " a pris le dessus chez (quasi) tout le monde maintenant ce qui rend presque les « » "ringard".  
> 
> Mais, dis donc toi... tu voudrais pas aussi virer les accents, tant que tu y es ? Nan parce que, franchement, c'est trop la honte ces vieux qui foutent des accents partout ! 

 

Je fais que rapporter ce qu'on m'a dit  :Razz:  et force est de constater que maintenant une grande majorité des personnes utilisent " "...

----------

## Untux

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*    *E11 wrote:*   À la base en français le " " n'existe pas. C'était toujours « », le " " n'a été intégré que par la suite via l'anglais. Donc logiquement on devrait toujours utiliser « » mais le " " a pris le dessus chez (quasi) tout le monde maintenant ce qui rend presque les « » "ringard".  
> 
> Mais, dis donc toi... tu voudrais pas aussi virer les accents, tant que tu y es ? Nan parce que, franchement, c'est trop la honte ces vieux qui foutent des accents partout !  
> 
> Je fais que rapporter ce qu'on m'a dit  et force est de constater que maintenant une grande majorité des personnes utilisent " "...

 

Oui. Nan mais je plaisantais... surtout que tu mets des accents à tes « À ». Trop la classe !  :Wink:  Encore un p'tit effort avec les «», et force sera de constater que la majorité, tu n'en as cure :]

PS J'vais me calmer avec le flood sinon, mon titre de Guru, ça sera que du chiqué !

----------

## swilmet

Les « » je les utilise assez peu aussi, seulement quand j'écris un mail ou sur un forum, et encore, j'ai plus tendance à utiliser les ".

Quand j'en ai vraiment besoin, c'est pour écrire un beau texte (rapport, etc), et en latex j'écris plutôt \og et \fg et avec OOo quand on tape " c'est remplacé automatiquement par "«" plus un espace insécable.

Donc pour moi c'est pas des touches très utiles.

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation du bépo, j'ai essayé un peu il y a quelques mois, mais j'ai abandonné principalement à cause de VI, par exemple les touches hjkl pour se déplacer est vraiment pratique en azerty, et l'est beaucoup moins en bépo forcément...

Mais bon je sais qu'une fois qu'on y est passé et qu'on reprend les automatismes c'est vraiment bénéfique, donc c'est dans mes projets de passer au bépo, faut juste que je m'y mette sérieusement un jour...

----------

## omné

 *E11 wrote:*   

> À la base en français le " " n'existe pas. C'était toujours « », le " " n'a été intégré que par la suite via l'anglais. Donc logiquement on devrait toujours utiliser « » mais le " " a pris le dessus chez (quasi) tout le monde maintenant ce qui rend presque les « » "ringard".[/size]

 

En fait les “ et ” sont les caractères de second niveau de citation en français. Et les «  et  » n’ont rien de ringard : dans tous les (bons) Wiki et CMS, il y a des boutons pour mettre les guillemets français… par ce qu’ils ne sont pas sur le clavier !

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement, je ne trouves donc pas que les « » mérite (encore) un accès direct au détriment d'autres touches tout aussi utile même si celle-ci ne sont pas toujours très utilisée en français. (quoiqu'une touche en accès direct pour le ? ou  ! ne serait pas de refus !). [/size]

 

Les ? et ! sont en fait bien placé car facilement « enchaînables » avec l’espace insécable qui doit les précéder.

Allez, sur les guillemets et la typo, le petit guide indispensable du francophone sachant bien taper : http://jacques-andre.fr/faqtypo/lessons.pdf

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le " ê " aussi je trouves qu'un accès direct n'est pas très utile et la la gestion des ^ n'est pas optimal non plus sur le bépo (j'ai jamais aimé devoir faire une combinaison de touche pour une lettre ^^').  [/size]

 

En quoi la gestion des « ^ » n’est-elle pas obtimale ? Le « ^ » mort est en accès direct avec l’index et si tu le tape 2 fois de suite ou suivi d’un espace, tu as le « ^ » normal.

En fait le « ê » n’est pas vraiment en accès direct… il est là comme une redondance sur les claviers 105 touches par rapport aux 104 qui nous sers de référence (car elle l’est).

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et puis il faut aussi tout réapprendre pour passer sur le bépo  lol et j'ai déjà assez souffert pour apprendre la version de Mouette dont je suis assez satisfait en faite même si je ferais bien l'un ou l'autre changement ! lol[/size]

 

Désolé, mais pour nous la version de Mouette est la pire : le $ et les { et } en AltGr+main droite ce n’est pas bon du tout, c’est même carément anti-ergonomique, le œ en accès direct, pas obtimisé 104 touches (dommage pour l’eeepc et tous les claviers ricains…).

Pardon, je passe trop de temps penché sur des claviers ;o)

La bonne nouvelle c’est que quand on sais déjà taper à 10 doigts, changer de disposition va vite !

----------

## truc

pour les {} c'est juste shift + ) et shift + =  sur l'azerty, je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est anti-ergonomique?

Pour le $, c'est altgr + P, et la ça serait mieu si la barre d'espace était un peu plus petite  :Razz: 

----------

## omné

 *truc wrote:*   

> pour les {} c'est juste shift + ) et shift + =  sur l'azerty, je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est anti-ergonomique?

 

Pour le bépo, seuls les caractères vraiment rares sont en AltGr+main droite. Ça te met en flexion du pouce + extension de la main pour que le petit doigt monte vers le [=]

Mets-toi dans cette position et regarde ta main : le but est qu’elle s’éloigne le moins possible de la position de référence… c’est complètement raté   :Very Happy: 

Oë.

----------

## E11

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> Pour le " ê " aussi je trouves qu'un accès direct n'est pas très utile et la la gestion des ^ n'est pas optimal non plus sur le bépo (j'ai jamais aimé devoir faire une combinaison de touche pour une lettre ^^').  [/size] 
> 
> En quoi la gestion des « ^ » n’est-elle pas obtimale ? Le « ^ » mort est en accès direct avec l’index et si tu le tape 2 fois de suite ou suivi d’un espace, tu as le « ^ » normal.
> ...

 

Ok pour le «  ê », je n'avais pas fait attention au détail des 104-105 touches (à vrai dire je n'ai jamais utilisé de 104 touches). 

Pour ce qui est des ^, je préfère avoir un accès via AltGr + touche plutôt qu'une combinaison de deux touches pour avoir ma lettre... surtout que toute les voyelles sont de toute façon à gauche. (enfin les gouts et les couleurs...)

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> Et puis il faut aussi tout réapprendre pour passer sur le bépo  lol et j'ai déjà assez souffert pour apprendre la version de Mouette dont je suis assez satisfait en faite même si je ferais bien l'un ou l'autre changement ! lol[/size] 
> 
> Désolé, mais pour nous la version de Mouette est la pire : le $ et les { et } en AltGr+main droite ce n’est pas bon du tout, c’est même carément anti-ergonomique, le œ en accès direct, pas obtimisé 104 touches (dommage pour l’eeepc et tous les claviers ricains…).
> ...

 

Oui le œ en accès direct c'est un peu bête je suis d'accord et le $ n'est pas placé optimalement (une permutation sur le "j" azerty serait déjà mieu). Je ne trouves pas le clavier de Mouette parfait, juste légèrement meilleur par rapport à mon usage.

@Untux : Oui je savais  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

de mon côté, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi il faut voter suite aux résultats d'un algorithme scientifique. La science n'est pas démocratique, elle est...

----------

## omné

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> de mon côté, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi il faut voter suite aux résultats d'un algorithme scientifique. La science n'est pas démocratique, elle est...

 

…compliquée ?

…perfectible ?

…pas toujours exacte ?

…soumise à l’humain qui la pratique et au connaissances / compétences de ce dernier ?

…

Comme je l’ai dit dans mon premier message, les votes servent pour des ajustements :

— Les fréquences de touches pour les symboles sont compliquée à établir, très variable en fonction des corpus, difficile de trouver un corpus « moyen » ;

— les symboles qui ont été regroupés le plus logiquement possible par paires en fonction de leurs usages et de leurs fréquences : ./: ’/; ,/? ^/! ;

— les symboles de programmation, en fonction de leur usages ;

— les symboles pour les langues non francophones : elle ne sont pas dans le corpus et toujours secondaires ;

— des règles ergonomico-kinésithérapiques qui ne sont pas dans l’algorithme. Exemple, la démonstartion pour le X/H (malheureusement refusé au vote, mais le type de raisonnement est valable quand-même).

Bon et comme j’écoute les avis de chacun, je viens de faire passer mon clavier test avec « < » et « > » en accès direct et les guillemets (avec nbsp incorporé) en AltGr.

Omnë.

PS : maintenance chez TuxFamilly qui a des problèmes en ce moment, le site devrait bientôt revenir.

----------

## omné

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*    *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> Pour le " ê " aussi je trouves qu'un accès direct n'est pas très utile et la la gestion des ^ n'est pas optimal non plus sur le bépo (j'ai jamais aimé devoir faire une combinaison de touche pour une lettre ^^').  [/size] 
> 
> En quoi la gestion des « ^ » n’est-elle pas obtimale ? Le « ^ » mort est en accès direct avec l’index et si tu le tape 2 fois de suite ou suivi d’un espace, tu as le « ^ » normal.
> ...

 

Le problème en faisant ça c’est que ça « mange » de la place pour ceux qui sont en AltGr… Et il faudrait quand même la touche « ^ » pour ce symbole là.

Là ou il se trouve, le « ^ » est très accessible et se fait bien dans une « cynétique » du mouvement qui va vers une touche en main gauche (autre concept que l’algorithme ne prends pas en compte).

Il était avant sur [*] qui non content d’être une touche baladeuse est aussi bien loin sur le petit doigt.

Le problème auquel nous nous heurtons sans cesse c’est que toute modification bénéfique dans un sens à un risque d’être néfaste dans un autre… mais toute cette dialectique n’est pas pour me déplaire !

O.

----------

## E11

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*    *omné wrote:*    *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> Pour le " ê " aussi je trouves qu'un accès direct n'est pas très utile et la la gestion des ^ n'est pas optimal non plus sur le bépo (j'ai jamais aimé devoir faire une combinaison de touche pour une lettre ^^').  [/size] 
> 
> En quoi la gestion des « ^ » n’est-elle pas obtimale ? Le « ^ » mort est en accès direct avec l’index et si tu le tape 2 fois de suite ou suivi d’un espace, tu as le « ^ » normal.
> ...

 

Ben la touche " ^ " ne doit pas disparaitre, mais à partir du moment où les principales lettres succeptible d'avoir besoin d'un " ^ " sont facilement accessible, on a plus besoin d'avoir un accès rapide à cette touche. (vu qu'on ne l'utilisera presque plus...) 

Pour ce qui est de l'occupation des AltGr sur les voyelles ben... c'est un choix à faire à la base  :Razz: 

D'ailleurs, on utilise réellement plus le Z que le W en français ? car pour aller le chercher celui-là c'est pas cool... :/ et en anglais on l'utilise un paquet de fois lol (note que j'aime pas non plus avoir le Z là-bas... mais bon c'est moins pire que le W...)

Et aussi  :Razz:  pourquoi ne met-on pas le "é" sur une lettre et le "è" en majuscule de celle-ci ? car après tout É-È-À-... ce n'est pas vraiment français et pas indispensable... donc pourquoi s'obstiné à leur dédié chacun une touche alors que, par exemple, le Z se trouve à  perpette,... ? (vu que normallement on ne met pas d'accents sur les majuscules en français...)

----------

## omné

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, on utilise réellement plus le Z que le W en français ? car pour aller le chercher celui-là c'est pas cool... :/ et en anglais on l'utilise un paquet de fois lol (note que j'aime pas non plus avoir le Z là-bas... mais bon c'est moins pire que le W...)
> 
> Et aussi  pourquoi ne met-on pas le "é" sur une lettre et le "è" en majuscule de celle-ci ? car après tout É-È-À-... ce n'est pas vraiment français et pas indispensable... donc pourquoi s'obstiné à leur dédié chacun une touche alors que, par exemple, le Z se trouve à  perpette,... ? (vu que normallement on ne met pas d'accents sur les majuscules en français...)

 

Pour répondre à tout ça, Cf la table des fréquences : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Fréquence_des_lettres (je ne vais pas vous refaire tout l’historique de chaque touche !). 

En passent malgré tout : fréquence du « é » : 29206 (1,8% ça ne paraît pas, mais c’est beaucoup) et 15 ème rang sur 78.

Le W est un peu loin… mais rare en français (plus que le Z qui est quand même une des terminaison de la conjugaison !). Il fut un temps où il était question de le déplacer sur {K} mais comme cette touche n’a pas une accessibilité tellement meilleur, ça ne c’est jamais fait. Elle est bien là, pour le raccourcis Ctrl-W. De toutes façon c’est l’algorithme qui a décidé.

De plus nous avons comme règle (c’est dit plus haut, je crois, et sur le wiki aussi) que chaque lettre a sa majuscule en… Maj. C’est plus logique, plus cohérent, plus facile pour l’apprentissage et la charge mentale lors de la frappe (id est où est la majuscule ? Ben en position Maj !).

Quand à dire  « É-È-À-... ce n'est pas vraiment français et pas indispensable...  », désolé, mais c’est faux. C’est _strictement_ du français et _totalement_ indispensable. En français les majuscules doivent être accentuées. C’est une règle absolue, tout ceux qui disent le contraire ont tord. C’est tout (j’ai mes sources et toutes vont dans ce sens).

Maintenant, encore une fois, si tu tape de l’anglais et que tu n’estime pas devoir écrire dans un français correct, le bépo n’est pas pour toi… prend plutôt le dvorak-us international.

Omnë.

----------

## salamandrix

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et aussi  pourquoi ne met-on pas le "é" sur une lettre et le "è" en majuscule de celle-ci ? car après tout É-È-À-... ce n'est pas vraiment français et pas indispensable...

 

LES FILS LEGITIMES DE LOUIS XIV...

Selon les accents ou non la phrase a un sens tout à fait différent. Exemple donné par l'Académie française pour montrer l'importance des lettres majuscules accentuées. Certes un président de la république peut renier une décision de l'académie (cf sur les noms masculins féminisés), mais bon, ce n'est peut-être pas une raison pour renoncer aux majuscules accentuées...

----------

## E11

Désolé, je pensais vraiment que les lettres majuscules ne devait pas avoir d'accent. Mea Culpa.

Comment l'académie française a pu laisser passer un clavier "officiel" français avec tant de touches manquantes ? o_O ( « , » , É, À ,È , Ç, ...) Bon certes ils ne sont pas là pour concevoir les claviers mais : « Le rôle de l’Académie française est double : veiller sur la langue française et accomplir des actes de mécénat. » (cf leur site) et bon y'a un gros manque de ce côté là ! car si on ne met pas des signes important sur un clavier, évidement qu'ils ne seront pas utiliser et donc forcément que le français sera "altérer"...

----------

## omné

Bien joué ! je n’avais jamais pensé à l’académie française concernant le clavier, mais quand nous aurons enfin un joli clavier tout beau, c’est aussi  à des gens comme ça que nous devrions nous adresser pour faire « valider » notre disposition.

Cela dit, il y a un groupe (européen, même, je crois) qui a travaillé sur la standardisation des clavier avec norme iso, etc. Et ce qu’ils ont standardisé… c’est l’azerty ! autant dire que nous avons du travail !

Olivier.

----------

## truc

ouais enfin c'est quand même bizarre car en primaire j'm'en souviens bien, on nous disait, « pas d'accent sur les majuscules »! Bref, enfin en même temps, maintenant j'éprouve un certain plaisir presque malsain à en mettre tellement c'est facile sur un dvorak...  :Razz: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *truc wrote:*   

> ouais enfin c'est quand même bizarre car en primaire j'm'en souviens bien, on nous disait, « pas d'accent sur les majuscules »! Bref, enfin en même temps, maintenant j'éprouve un certain plaisir presque malsain à en mettre tellement c'est facile sur un dvorak... 

 

C'est justement là où le bas blesse : j'ai souvent eu l'occasion de discuter avec des enseignants de français au collège et pour qui l'absence d'accent n'est pas une faute (le mettre non plus) alors que pourtant les immortels sont catégoriques : ils sont obligatoires ces petits accents.

Le fait est qu'en imprimerie on ne les utilisaient pas car peu fréquent et en conséquence le coût était trop élevé. Ensuite avec l'informatique, les systèmes étant prévus pour des anglophones, les accents n'étaient pas une priorité, sans compter que sur les « fenêtres » il n'existe pas de combinaison permettant de faire ses accents ou les « ».

Pour ma part, je suis toujours en azerty et je ne trouve pas très difficile de faire un «ÉÈÀÂÔÎÊÛ»  à l'aide du verrouillage majuscule ou de altgr. Par contre je regrette de ne toujours pas pouvoir faire un oe imbriqué aussi bien en miniscule qu'en majuscule... J'ai déjà été tenté de passer sur clavier dvorak, mais avoue ma fainéantise... un mois c'est long  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Juste pour informations ..

 à part le clavier typematrix ou la méthode vignettes toujours rien sous le soleil ? 

 Car quitte à apprendre un nouveau clavier j'aimerai bien avoir le layout "en dur".

----------

## Gardel_

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   ouais enfin c'est quand même bizarre car en primaire j'm'en souviens bien, on nous disait, « pas d'accent sur les majuscules »! Bref, enfin en même temps, maintenant j'éprouve un certain plaisir presque malsain à en mettre tellement c'est facile sur un dvorak...  
> 
> C'est justement là où le bas blesse : j'ai souvent eu l'occasion de discuter avec des enseignants de français au collège et pour qui l'absence d'accent n'est pas une faute (le mettre non plus) alors que pourtant les immortels sont catégoriques : ils sont obligatoires ces petits accents.
> 
> Le fait est qu'en imprimerie on ne les utilisaient pas car peu fréquent et en conséquence le coût était trop élevé. Ensuite avec l'informatique, les systèmes étant prévus pour des anglophones, les accents n'étaient pas une priorité, sans compter que sur les « fenêtres » il n'existe pas de combinaison permettant de faire ses accents ou les « ».
> ...

 

La même chose pour moi. J'arrive aisément à faire des lettres accentuées majuscules avec le Caps Lock et les guillemets et « æ » avec AltGr mais aucun moyen de faire un « oe » imbriqué :/ Si quelqu'un conaissait un moyen de pouvoir le faire...

Après il faudrait trouver un moyen de faire les caractères –, …, ’ pour aller plus loin  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Sinon, j'ai un argument-troll anti-"alt GR" : Je n'en ai pas sur mon clavier Mac  :Razz: 

----------

## omné

 *truc wrote:*   

> ouais enfin c'est quand même bizarre car en primaire j'm'en souviens bien, on nous disait, « pas d'accent sur les majuscules »! Bref, enfin en même temps, maintenant j'éprouve un certain plaisir presque malsain à en mettre tellement c'est facile sur un dvorak... 

 

C’est vrai, on nous disais ça. C’est totalement faux et remonte au temps où le faire sur les machine à écrire était difficile, voire impossible. Ce n’est plus le cas avec les ordinateur, encore moins avec une disposition adaptée.

Un lien parmi tant d’autres : http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#accentuation

----------

## omné

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Juste pour informations ..
> 
>  à part le clavier typematrix ou la méthode vignettes toujours rien sous le soleil ? 
> 
>  Car quitte à apprendre un nouveau clavier j'aimerai bien avoir le layout "en dur".

 

Concernant la méthode « vignettes » il a été question d’un achat groupé de vignettes sur la liste de diffusion. Je ne sais pas ou c’en est.

Mais franchement, je ne suis pas pour : le bépo est adapté à une frappe à l’aveugle à dix doigts, ne pas avoir les touches marquées, ça oblige à lever la tête et apprendre son clavier : ça va très vite.

Nous conseillons couramment soit d’afficher la disposition sur son écran (les applet sous gnome et kde le permettent) soit de mettre la dispo en fond d’écran, enfin on peut tout bêtement l’imprimer !

En tous les cas, en 15 jours maximum, c’est réglé !

----------

## omné

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'ai un argument-troll anti-"alt GR" : Je n'en ai pas sur mon clavier Mac 

 

Nous avons des « macintoshiens » qui s’en sortes très bien. Mais je ne sais pas comment. Passe sur irc, gaëtan est souvent là il t’expliquera.

----------

## omné

Dernier message…

La version 0.6.5.1 devrait sortir sous peux, vous pouvez déjà trouver les modifications à apporter à votre xkb ici : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Version_0.6.5.1

Et les explications pour l’installation ici : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Installation#Installation_manuelle (installation manuelle).

Je vous conseil de passer vite à cette version : il y a deux inversion (NR et JF) qu’il vaut mieux apprendre tout de suite !

----------

## omné

Attention ! le code qui est sur la page en ce moment permet de tester le clavier sans modifier vos fichiers en tant que root.

Il suffit de copier le code dans un toto.xkb et de faire : xkbcomp -w 0 toto.xkb $DISPLAY

Et voilà

Les versions officielles ne devraient pas tarder.

----------

## salamandrix

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La même chose pour moi. J'arrive aisément à faire des lettres accentuées majuscules avec le Caps Lock et les guillemets et « æ » avec AltGr mais aucun moyen de faire un « oe » imbriqué :/ Si quelqu'un conaissait un moyen de pouvoir le faire...
> 
> Après il faudrait trouver un moyen de faire les caractères –, …, ’ pour aller plus loin 

 

æ Æ œŒ ôÔ û Û â Â î Î ä Ä ë Ë é É ê Ê à À è È ü Ü ö Ö ù Ù...

Enfin nous pourrons écrire : « cela me fend le cœur » correctement  :Smile: 

Sous kde : disposition du clavier --> fr --> variante : oss_latin9

(Sous Gnome il doit y avoir équivalent).

Maintenant reste à essayer d'autre variante y compris dvorak  :Very Happy: 

----------

## E11

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Juste pour informations ..
> 
>  à part le clavier typematrix ou la méthode vignettes toujours rien sous le soleil ? 
> 
>  Car quitte à apprendre un nouveau clavier j'aimerai bien avoir le layout "en dur". 
> ...

 

Oui mais c'est quand même beaucoup mieu d'avoir les bonnes touches d'imprimées...

Pour pouvoir tapper un mot "vite fait" en étant debout par exemple (car retrouver les touches n'est pas toujours évident)... ou pour les personnes qui ne connaissent pas le dvorak et qui aurait besoin d'utiliser l'ordi,... Sans compter que c'est pas joli d'avoir un clavier azerty  :Razz:  un clavier neutre (sans rien) ou avec les bonnes touches seraient quand même beaucoup mieu !

Maintenant ça ne remet pas en question le faite que c'est beaucoup mieu de tapper à l'aveugle !

PS: @omné : tu sais la touche edit existe hein  :Laughing:  car 5 postes d'affilé ça fait beaucoup  :Razz: 

----------

## salamandrix

Personnellement je trouve un peu l'idée du "taper avec ces dix doigts, et donc pas besoin d'un clavier dédié car on regarde l'écran" un peu élitiste. Pour ma part j'ai eu mon premier pc en 2000 et à l'époque j'ai appris à taper avec un doigt, puis deux puis trois tout en regardant le clavier... puis avec le temps, linux aidant (bah oui taper toujours les mêmes commandes donnent certains automatismes) et le tchat à l'époque, j'ai pris l'habitude de taper au clavier en utilisant je ne sais pas combien de doigts (mais certainement pas dix, je pense plus à six [huit à l'occasion]) tout en lisant sur l'écran (et donc sans avoir besoin d'être rivé au clavier pour trouver les bonnes lettres).

Cela a nécessité une durée d'apprentissage (que j'estimerais peut-être à un an) [certes plus longue que si j'avais pris des cours dédiés], mais voilà c'est ainsi que la plupart des gens qui ne font pas secrétariat et ne sont pas informaticiens ont appris, y compris tous ces gens qui ont pris l'outil informatique en cours de route soit par obligation professionnelle, soit par plaisir personnel.

Aussi sans avoir un clavier dvorak (sous entendu les caractères marqué dessus) facilement accessible, je ne vois pas trop comment séduire la personne lambda.

Maintenant je ne dis pas non plus qu'il n'est pas possible d'apprendre le dvorak sur un clavier azerty, simplement c'est mettre une contrainte complètement inutile, qui fera plus facilement fuir le néophyte : « j'ai un courrier urgent à faire » ou encore  « J'ai un document à rendre à mon patron pour demain ! » ou encore « Mince le contrôle à taper ! », bref je ne vois pas la personne à la bourre se prendre la tête à chercher les lettres  de la disposition dvorak sur un clavier azerty alors que son temps lui est compté.

Bref mes deux cents.

----------

## omné

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Personnellement je trouve un peu l'idée du "taper avec ces dix doigts, et donc pas besoin d'un clavier dédié car on regarde l'écran" un peu élitiste. Pour ma part j'ai eu mon premier pc en 2000 et à l'époque j'ai appris à taper avec un doigt, puis deux puis trois tout en regardant le clavier... puis avec le temps, linux aidant (bah oui taper toujours les mêmes commandes donnent certains automatismes) et le tchat à l'époque, j'ai pris l'habitude de taper au clavier en utilisant je ne sais pas combien de doigts (mais certainement pas dix, je pense plus à six [huit à l'occasion]) tout en lisant sur l'écran (et donc sans avoir besoin d'être rivé au clavier pour trouver les bonnes lettres).
> 
> Cela a nécessité une durée d'apprentissage (que j'estimerais peut-être à un an) [certes plus longue que si j'avais pris des cours dédiés], mais voilà c'est ainsi que la plupart des gens qui ne font pas secrétariat et ne sont pas informaticiens ont appris, y compris tous ces gens qui ont pris l'outil informatique en cours de route soit par obligation professionnelle, soit par plaisir personnel.
> 
> Aussi sans avoir un clavier dvorak (sous entendu les caractères marqué dessus) facilement accessible, je ne vois pas trop comment séduire la personne lambda.
> ...

 

Tu as totalement raison. J’ai eu la chance d’apprendre à taper à dix doigts alors que ce n’était pas mon métier.

Ce que je voulais dire par là c’est qu’en tapant sans regarder ses doigts, on aprends plus vite qu’en les regardant. Je ne suis pas certain mais je pense que c’est comme ça pour toutes les méthodes d’apprentissages.

En fait, il faut se forcer, au début à placer ses doigts sur les 8 touches de bases, et aller chercher les touches qui corespondent à chaque doigt. Mais vraiment, ça va assez vite, d’autant plus avec nos quotidiens dans lesquels on utilise beaucoup le clavier. Je ne suis pas passé par la phase « exercises » tel que ceux que l’on fait dans klavaro ou ktouch, mais en les faisant je sais certain qu’on aprends plus qu’en regardant ses doigts. De plus, il est certain — et des personne se lançant à apprendre un clavier optimisé le disent toutes — qu’une disposition plus logique s’apprend plus vite.

Après, je comprends tout a fait qu’on ai pas le temps de faire ça.  Et c’est pour ça que je trouve qu’on devrait apprendre aux enfants à taper très tôt : le quotidien ferait le reste. Je suis souvent étonné à la bibliothèque de voir qui sont les étudiants qui tapent bien et vite : asiatiques et allemands, en général.

Bon courage à ceux qui se lancent…

PS : désolé pour les 5 messages : je ne voulais pas mélanger les sujets.

----------

## salamandrix

bah des exemples simples : ma nièce (12 ans), elle tape comme elle peut avec un doigt en regardant son clavier. Ce n'est ni sa mère (pas de pc chez elle) ni sa tante (là où elle a accès à un pc à peu près tous les jours) qui sauront lui apprendre avec ses dix doigts à taper. Je vois mal lui expliquer parce que c'est mieux pour sa santé que taper sur un "a" va faire un (au hasard un "o"...   :Razz:   Mon père, 61 ans, futur retraité, n'a jamais utilisé un pc mais aimerait en avoir un pour sa retraite... De même je me vois mal lui expliqué qu'en tapant sur un "a' celui lui écrira (toujours au hasard) un "o". Bref même en y mettant la meilleure volonté du monde, c'est mission impossible de leur expliquer que c'est le clavier qui est mauvais et que l'ordre dvorak est meilleur même si non visible sur le clavier... Enfin bref.

Par contre je ne doute pas que ma nièce serait tout à fait capable d'apprendre avec le temps le dvorak et l'azerty si ceux-ci sont implicitement écrit sur les claviers [pc domestiques et pc du collège]. Voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## Gardel_

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais réussi à taper à plus de trois doigts. J'utilise le majeur droit, l'index gauche et le pouce gauche pour l'espace. C'est pas très optimisé, je le sais bien mais j'arrive à taper assez vite, tout de même. Pensez-vous que dans mon cas, une disposition plus française que l'Azerty, comme le Bépo, puisse tout de même m'avantager, même si je n'utilise toujours que trois doigts ?

----------

## xaviermiller

OUI, car apprendre à taper de ses 10 doigts est un avantage énorme : confort, rapidité, souplesse...

----------

## E11

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais réussi à taper à plus de trois doigts. J'utilise le majeur droit, l'index gauche et le pouce gauche pour l'espace. C'est pas très optimisé, je le sais bien mais j'arrive à taper assez vite, tout de même. Pensez-vous que dans mon cas, une disposition plus française que l'Azerty, comme le Bépo, puisse tout de même m'avantager, même si je n'utilise toujours que trois doigts ?

 

Il est plus facile d'apprendre à taper à dix doigts que d'apprendre une autre disposition de clavier. Du moins c'est ce qu'il ressort de mon apprentissage du dvorak. (où avant je ne tappais qu'avec 6 doigts).

Réapprendre un nouveau clavier est d'ailleurs plus rapide et plus facile avec la bonne technique de frappe qu'avec celle qui « vient automatiquement » car au moment où tu "cherches" la bonne touche (au début de l'apprentissage) tu sais directement comment l'atteindre alors qu'aussinon c'est un problème supplémentaire. Et puis bon... savoir tapper à dix doigts c'est vraiment cool  :Very Happy: 

Par contre, quand on se lance, mieu vaut être motivé et ne pas avoir de texte urgent à tapper car sinon il y a pétage de cable en vue  :Razz:  lol. Il est d'ailleurs aussi déconseillé de passer de dvorak à azerty souvent au début si on ne veut pas grandement ralentir l'apprentissage.

----------

## Gardel_

ok, merci  :Smile:  Je vais déjà essayer de taper avec dix doigts :s Pour le Dvorak, je vais attendre qu'il y ait autre chose que le TypeMatrix, mais apparemment, ce n'est pas dans les plans des fabriquants de clavier :/

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, et tant qu'il n'y aura pas de standardisation en français, c'est pas gagné !

(mon choix va plus pour Leboutte)

----------

## omné

J’ai oublié de vous annoncer la sortie de la version 0.6.6, avec quelques changement pas négligeables.

Et la bonne nouvelle : nous entrons dans un processus de RC. Donc la version 1.0 n’est pas loin.

Nous avons même nommé des « modérateurs » pour figer tout ça le plus proprement possible.

Tout est là : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Version_0.6.6

Autres nouveautés, une page « ergonomie » : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Ergonomie

une page pour résumé les avantages du bépo : [url]http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Pourquoi_apprendre_le_bépo[/url] (cette page est en cours de rédaction, dites-moi si elle est compréhensible et rempli son objectif didactique).

Et pour finir, un petit logiciel d’apprentissage, qui inclu le bépo : http://kompozer.net/xultypist/keyboard.xul (ne fonctionne pas avec les dernières versions de ffx3, ce sera réglé bientôt, avec un plugin si tout va bien).

Omnë.

----------

## E11

En parlant de l'ergonomie, quelqu'un a déjà essayé un clavier typematrix ? la disposition en « carré » en vaut-il le coup ? (car il me tente pas mal mais j'aimerais d'abord avoir des retours  :Smile: )

Sinon je regrette vraiment pas d'être passé au dvorak ! L'apprentissage est dur mais le résultat en vaut la peine   :Cool: 

----------

## omné

 *E11 wrote:*   

> En parlant de l'ergonomie, quelqu'un a déjà essayé un clavier typematrix ? la disposition en « carré » en vaut-il le coup ? (car il me tente pas mal mais j'aimerais d'abord avoir des retours )

 

J’en ai un sous les doigts !

La nouvelle que je ne vous ai pas annoncé c’est que la personne qui a créé xultypist est développeur pour typematrix… et que normalement il y aura une « skin » bépo proposée avec le nouveau typematrix qui sors cet été. Ce sera la version 2030 USB (quelques modifications d’emplacement de touches par rapport au 2030 PS2, allez voir  ici C’est la photo en page d’accueil) il devrait coûter 80€+frais de port et il y a de fortes chances que nous passions une commande groupée (rien n’est défini, mais vous pouvez laisser vos noms et coordonnées là).

Je l’utilise depuis plus d’un mois et c’est vraiment très agréable de ne plus avoir ces foutues rangées décalées.

Je vais essayer d’écrire une critique sur le sujet mais je peux déjà dire que c’est le meilleur clavier que j’ai essayé et que comparé au prix des « rolls-royces » Kinesis™ et Maltron™ c’est un très bon rapport qualité/prix.

Il permet de passer à une frappe avec les mains posées, quasi-immobiles, ce qui est très compatible avec ma vision de l’ergonomie du poste de travail.

Pour finir, nous réfléchissons à proposer une version « internationale », le bépow qui présente l’avantage de rapprocher le W et le K pour les personnes qui utilisent beaucoup l’anglais et l’allemand. La page est caché [url=http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Kaze/Bépo-intl]là[/url]. (c’est une version personnelle de ce bépow que j’utilises sur le TM).

Omnë.

PS : désolé, on dirait que le BBCode n’aime pas les accents dans les url.

----------

## E11

Pas donné le clavier :/ 

[très bête question: on] il est où le AltGr ?[/bête question]   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

[troll 2]

en tous cas pas sur un clavier Mac...

donc Bépo, c'est juste pour les PC ?

[/troll]

----------

## omné

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Pas donné le clavier :/ 

 

Non, Ils fabriquent de petites séries… et encore on a de la chance, de ce que j’ai compris le patron de TM est un militant du dvorak et ils feront les « skin » à perte… Et on a échappé à l’habituelle conversion automatique 1€=1$ !

 *E11 wrote:*   

> [très bête question: on] il est où le AltGr ?[/bête question]  

 

Sur le 2030-ps/2 actuel (qui n’est plus fabriqué !) il est trop loin et il faut modifier ton .Xmodmap pour le mettre sous le pouce.

Sur le 2030-usb il sera déjà sous le pouce (merci au dev français…) droit, comme sur « nos » claviers.

Sinon, j’ai écris hier une critique du clavier. Allez aussi voir les réponses de Kazé — le fameux qui travaille pour typematrix™ — sur la page de discussion (onglet en haut de la page). http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Nemolivier/typematrix

----------

## omné

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> [troll 2]
> 
> en tous cas pas sur un clavier Mac...
> 
> donc Bépo, c'est juste pour les PC ?
> ...

 

Qu’est-ce qui n’est pas sur un clavier mac™ ?

Nous avons plusieurs utilisateurs de mac™ et de claviers mac™ — dont un des modérateur nouvellement auto-proclamé  :Smile: .

Je ne crois pas qu’ils aient de problèmes. Vous avez même la chance d’avoir deux AltGr ! Tu as été lire la doc ? Dis-moi si tu as un problème.

[EDIT] Je viens de voir un de tes post précédent. Il semble que votre touche AltGr soit la touche Option.

Puisque c’est un troll, ajoutons quelques poils   :Very Happy: …

Le bépo à dans ses buts d’être accessibles avec tous les systèmes d’exploitation. Et que le comportement soit le plus possible exactement le même sur tous ces systèmes — c’est le cas à l’heure actuelle. Ce n’est pas le cas d’un autre clavier dvorak-francophone à la licence restrictive… À l’heure actuelle il y a des pilotes pour cinq OS.

----------

## swilmet

J'aime vraiment bien les changements de la version 0.6.6, surtout pour le _ (AltGr + espace). Et j'espère que l'inversion des lettres xyàg va me permettre de ne plus trop me tromper sur ces lettres (il faut encore encore le temps que je m'habitue au changement).

Pour le clavier TypeMatrix je suis plutôt intéressé, mais je ne saurai pas l'utiliser tout le temps puisque j'ai un portable, et que je me vois mal transporter un clavier en plus et prendre deux fois plus de place que les autres pour travailler en groupe... (même si ce serait complètement la classe  :Cool:  ). Donc voilà, est-ce que c'est pas trop perturbant d'utiliser un clavier normal de temps en temps alors qu'on est habitué au TypeMatrix ?

Je suis passé au bépo à pâques, mais comme je n'écris pas tellement, j'ai toujours pas atteint le niveau de vitesse que j'avais avant (50 MPM environ contre 40 maintenant), et donc j'hésite à prendre le TypeMatrix, ça pourrait être pire au final  :Confused:   Aussi, puisque j'utilise un portable, il faudrait que je mette mon clavier devant mon ordi, et donc l'écran est plus éloigné, ça doit quand même faire bizarre. Enfin bref j'hésite encore...

----------

## Dismantr

Je suis tenté aussi par un typematrix, mais j'attendrais certainement que la dispo internationale éventuelle de bépo sorte avec une skin adaptée ; de plus, pas trop de sous ces temps-ci  :Mr. Green:  ;sinon, je viens de sauter le pas et tente le bépo depuis deux jours (vite ktouch...). Pour sûr, il est vraiment mieux conçu que les dispositions que j'avais essayé avant ! J'attends de bien m'adapter avant de sauter le pas sur tout le système... Mais c'est vrai qu'avec Emacs, et les raccourcis clavier en général, c'est très perturbant de changer de disposition (les réflexes ont la vie dure...)...

----------

## omné

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

>  Mais c'est vrai qu'avec Emacs, et les raccourcis clavier en général, c'est très perturbant de changer de disposition (les réflexes ont la vie dure...)...

 

Nos « emaciens » ne sont pas très heureux du passage à gauche du « X » pour les raccourcis en Ctrl-X…

Pour vim, nous avons créée un fichier pour remapper les touches de déplacement : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Utilisateur:Kaze/Vim (attention, petit troll inside).

Il faudrait faire la même chose pour emacs.

Pour répondre à la question du portable / typematrix. Le problème de passer de l’un à l’autre c’est que le TM est tellement confortable que quand tu passe à un clavier décalé… tu branche ton TM sur ton eeepc :p ! Et il faut un petit temps d’adaptation à chaque fois ( ça va vite).

----------

## geekounet

Et heu, est-ce vraiment un avantage le TypeMatrix comparé aux claviers traditionnels ? Perso je me verrai jamais utiliser un truc pareil, rien que l'alignement des touches ça ne rend plus possible le repérage des touches au toucher (plutôt pratique dans le noir), et je me vois pas taper sur Return et Backspace avec les pouces, le ptit doigt est bien meilleur à cette tâche là, et sans oublier toutes les habitudes à changer et que tous les softs sont pensés pour des claviers « normaux ». (Ya aussi que je trouve ça assez moche et trop carré et trop gros, mais ça les questions de gouts...  :Razz: ).

Donc est-ce que les avantages que vous y trouvez valent vraiment la peine face aux inconvénients ? :/

Enfin le dvorak en lui-même, je suis pas contre, c'est même une bonne idée, mais un clavier pareil, je vois pas vraiment si ça a un grand apport...

----------

## omné

Houlà… désolé, mais ça fait un peu « élevage de troll », là. Tu as lu le reste du fil de discussion ?

Je vais quand-même essayer de répondre !

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et heu, est-ce vraiment un avantage le TypeMatrix comparé aux claviers traditionnels ? Perso je me verrai jamais utiliser un truc pareil, rien que l'alignement des touches ça ne rend plus possible le repérage des touches au toucher (plutôt pratique dans le noir),

 

Manifestement, tu ne trouves rien à redire aux claviers actuels, je t’invite à aller lire ici (je sais, je passe mon temps à poster des liens, mais je ne vais pas me casser le… à écrire des pages sur notre wiki pour rien !) les principaux problèmes qu’ils posent (et ils sont très importants. Tu comprendra pourquoi les rangées sont ainsi et pourquoi ça n’a plus de raison de l’être.

Tu peux aussi regarder la vidéo sur le site de TypeMatrix.

Ensuite, à partir du moment où tu tapes à l’aveugle, à dix doigts, ce qui est tous l’intérêt du bépo et d’un clavier ergonomique, noir ou pas, on s’en moque : on regarde l’écran, pas ses doigts. Or comme les touches du TM sont bien mieux placées que celles d’un clavier « classique », on les trouve mieux. Je ne comprends pas en quoi le fait que les rangées soient décalées t’aident à trouver les touches.

Tapes-tu à dix doigts à l’aveugle ? Si oui, tu as ta position de référence et de là, tu peux trouver toutes tes touches sans problèmes (même sur un clavier tordu   :Wink: ).

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  et je me vois pas taper sur Return et Backspace avec les pouces, le ptit doigt est bien meilleur à cette tâche là

 

Coup de chance, sur le TM, Return et Backspace se font avec les index  ! Le gauche ou le droit selon ce que tu tapes avant. Le petit doigts est très mobile, c’est vrai, mais il  est déjà le doigt qui a le plus de touches à gérer (surtout le droit), lui ajouter des touches aussi importantes que ces deux là et qui nécessite de bouger la main pour aller les chercher, ce n’est pas du tout ergonomique. En plus, « donner » ces touches aux index permet de rendre les touches « Maj » bien plus accessibles pour les petits doigts.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  et sans oublier toutes les habitudes à changer et que tous les softs sont pensés pour des claviers « normaux ». (Ya aussi que je trouve ça assez moche et trop carré et trop gros, mais ça les questions de gouts... ).

 

Les softs ne sont pas pensés pour les claviers. Bien au contraire. Regarde les jeux : on ne peut même pas faire une croix droite sur un clavier ! Ils sont parfois adaptés à la disposition, pour les raccourcis, mais ce n’est plus une question en rapport avec le TM, mais avec le bépo. Pour les raccourcis, ça ne change pas grand chose : toutes les touches sont là.

Le TM est un clavier compact, sans pavé numérique, c’est bien mieux pour que la souris ne soit pas trop loin. Il est plus court et aussi profond que tous les autres claviers.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Donc est-ce que les avantages que vous y trouvez valent vraiment la peine face aux inconvénients ? :/

 

Pour commencer, tous les inconvénients que tu donnes sont faux (désolé). Le TM pourrait encore être amélioré, mais ses qualités sont nombreuses face aux claviers décalés. Cf ma critique du TM.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Enfin le dvorak en lui-même, je suis pas contre, c'est même une bonne idée, mais un clavier pareil, je vois pas vraiment si ça a un grand apport...

 

Le fait est que la rangée du bas à gauche est très problématique. En concevant le bépo nous avons même dû adapter les caractères qui s’y trouvent pour éviter les digrammes trop compliqués.

Certes, on peut taper en dvorak sur un clavier classique, les bénéfices sont déjà là. Utiliser un clavier adapté est un plus, voilà tout.

Encore une fois quand on tape à dix doigts à l’aveugle, la différence est vraiment flagrante.

Omnë.

----------

## Biloute

Si jamais c'est normalisé, est-ce que le layout sera gelée?

Parce que ça m'embète un peu d'utiliser un layout et de me réadapter à chaque versions qui ont des touches déplacées.

----------

## omné

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Si jamais c'est normalisé, est-ce que le layout sera gelée?
> 
> Parce que ça m'embète un peu d'utiliser un layout et de me réadapter à chaque versions qui ont des touches déplacées.

 

Oui. Nous sommes entré dans un processus de « stabilisation » afin de sortir au plus vite une version 1.0 figée que nous tenterons de faire reconnaître comme norme et d’inclure dans les principaux OS (oui, on rêve…). La dispo n’est pas parfaite (mais nous sommes des fous, elle ne le sera jamais !) mais nous avons décidé de la figer pour répondre aux demandes comme la tienne, de plus en plus nombreuses. Ce qui est bon signe : nous avons des utilisateurs, et pas des développeurs, je trouve ça très bien.

Ça veut dire que c’est l’inverse de ce que tu dis : nous décidons de geler, et c’est cette disposition que nous essaierons de normaliser.

Cela signifie que très peu de changement devraient avoir lieu maintenant et nous avons nommé une équipe de 5 modérateurs (dont moi) dont le rôle est de veiller à ce que ce but se réalise le plus rapidement possible.

Les dernières modifications devraient ne toucher que de petites choses (comme l’ajout d’un guillemet allemand, du « ™ » ce type de détails).

La seule et dernière « grosse » modification qui sera proposé au vote la prochaine fois est l’inversion de « ; » et de « ? ». De façon à ce que le « ; » soit couplé à la virgule tel que c’est sur la plus part des dispositions (les deux caractères ont des fréquences et de usage identiques). Je pense que c’est une proposition qui sera acceptée (je n’ai encore entendu personne s’élever contre). 

Si tu veux — et que je ne me trompe pas — je peux te modifier le fichier de conf de la 0.6.6 pour que tu disposes déjà de cette inversion. Sinon, il faut attendre le résultat du vote qui débutera quand notre liste de diffusion sera réparée (bientôt j’espère).

Pour les curieux, voici la page qui concerne le vote à venir.

----------

## geekounet

 *omné wrote:*   

> Houlà… désolé, mais ça fait un peu « élevage de troll », là. Tu as lu le reste du fil de discussion ?
> 
> Je vais quand-même essayer de répondre !

 

Bah, c'était vendredi, un 13 en plus  :Razz: 

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Et heu, est-ce vraiment un avantage le TypeMatrix comparé aux claviers traditionnels ? Perso je me verrai jamais utiliser un truc pareil, rien que l'alignement des touches ça ne rend plus possible le repérage des touches au toucher (plutôt pratique dans le noir), 
> 
> Manifestement, tu ne trouves rien à redire aux claviers actuels, je t’invite à aller lire ici (je sais, je passe mon temps à poster des liens, mais je ne vais pas me casser le… à écrire des pages sur notre wiki pour rien !) les principaux problèmes qu’ils posent (et ils sont très importants. Tu comprendra pourquoi les rangées sont ainsi et pourquoi ça n’a plus de raison de l’être.
> 
> Tu peux aussi regarder la vidéo sur le site de TypeMatrix.

 

Ouais ça je connais l'histoire des claviers actuels et les dégats qu'ils causent, d'ailleurs j'ai déjà les poignets déformés, donc pour moi c'est déjà foutu  :Razz: . Pour les rangées, c'est pas parce que ça n'a plus de raison d'être que ça doit disparaitre pour autant, je trouve ça pratique.  :Razz: 

 *omné wrote:*   

> Ensuite, à partir du moment où tu tapes à l’aveugle, à dix doigts, ce qui est tous l’intérêt du bépo et d’un clavier ergonomique, noir ou pas, on s’en moque : on regarde l’écran, pas ses doigts. Or comme les touches du TM sont bien mieux placées que celles d’un clavier « classique », on les trouve mieux. Je ne comprends pas en quoi le fait que les rangées soient décalées t’aident à trouver les touches.
> 
> Tapes-tu à dix doigts à l’aveugle ? Si oui, tu as ta position de référence et de là, tu peux trouver toutes tes touches sans problèmes (même sur un clavier tordu  ).

 

Bah j'ai ma position de référence, et en plus de ça le décalage m'aide à repérer mes touches les fois où je suis un peu dans le vague... Question d'habitude sans doute, mais je me vois pas vraiment en faire autant avec des touches alignées, ya plus moyen de différencier une ligne d'une autre.

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    et je me vois pas taper sur Return et Backspace avec les pouces, le ptit doigt est bien meilleur à cette tâche là 
> 
> Coup de chance, sur le TM, Return et Backspace se font avec les index  ! Le gauche ou le droit selon ce que tu tapes avant. Le petit doigts est très mobile, c’est vrai, mais il  est déjà le doigt qui a le plus de touches à gérer (surtout le droit), lui ajouter des touches aussi importantes que ces deux là et qui nécessite de bouger la main pour aller les chercher, ce n’est pas du tout ergonomique. En plus, « donner » ces touches aux index permet de rendre les touches « Maj » bien plus accessibles pour les petits doigts.

 

Heu, l'index il est censé être utilisé pour taper les caractères, quel intérêt de devoir le bouger les index vers une grosse touche centrale pour sauter une ligne ? Perso les pouces sur l'espace, les 3 doigts suivants pour les caractères et le ptit doigt pour les touches spéciales, mes mains ne bougent pas (faut dire qu'avec les claviers de laptop et les claviers compacts ça arrange bien les choses, et ça me casse même pas les poignets, je n'aime justement pas les gros claviers parce qu'il faut déplacer les mains pour tout avoir  :Razz: ), alors qu'avec le TM, je serai donc obligé de sacrifier les index pour un truc que le ptit doigt sait très bien faire tout seul, c'est moins efficace je trouve...

Enfin, c'est ptêt qu'une question d'habitude à prendre au final, mais vraiment je ne vois pas en quoi ça me rendrait plus efficace

----------

## omné

Ha, là, forcément, il n’y a rien à dire. Tu utilises une méthode de dactylographie que je ne connais pas- Mais n’utiliser les auriculaires que pour les touches « spéciales » c’est dommage. À moins que tu tapes peu de texte et que tu fasses beaucoup de raccourcis claviers.

Je trouve que les claviers actuels — sauf ceux qui coûtent vraiment trop cher — n’utilisent pas assez les doigts, en particulier le pouce.

Il est certain qu’avec ce que tu décris, il te faut un clavier très peu large. Tu devrais essayer l’eeepc !

Pour tes histoires de repères, une des bonnes surprise du TM c’est que, justement les repères sont gros on retrouve donc la position de repos des méthodes de dactylo traditionnelles rapidement.

Je reste convaincu, y compris avec mon expérience professionnelle,  que le placement orthogonal est bien mieux… mais je n’insiste pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Gardel_

omné, j'ai remarqué sur votre site et dans tes posts que vous utilisez le cadratin « — » (U+2014) pour encadrer vos incises, mais n'est-ce pas plutôt le demi-cadratin « – » (U+2013) qui doit être utilisé pour cela ? En tout cas, dans la page de la version 0.6.7, vous dîtes bien « demi-cadratin ». Alors, qu'en est-il exactement ?

----------

## nonas

Tu peux te référer à la page du tiret sur Wikipédia.

En gros ça dépend de la typographie utilisée (anglaise ou française).Last edited by nonas on Sat Jun 14, 2008 12:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## E11

 *omné wrote:*   

> Ha, là, forcément, il n’y a rien à dire. Tu utilises une méthode de dactylographie que je ne connais pas

 

Euh ouais... je sais pas si on peut vraiment parler de dactylographie  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  lol

Sinon je crois que se faire une idée d'un modèle de clavier qu'on a pas essayé est assez compliqué. Autant pour le faite de savoir si on aime ou pas la disposition des touches en matrice que pour le « type » de clavier en lui-même. => ça me fait un peu peur de dépenser autant dans quelque chose que je n'ai pas essayé...

D'ailleurs, en parlant d'achat, quels sont les types de paiements ? y'a une garantie ? et le clavier en lui-même c'est un truc genre clavier laptop ou clavier « classique » ?

----------

## Gardel_

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Tu peux te référer à la page du tiret sur Wikipédia.
> 
> En gros ça dépend de la typographie utilisée (anglaise ou française).

 

Eh oui, c'est ce que j'ai fais, et apparemment c'est en typographie anglaise qu'il est utilisé pour les incises (et sans espaces insécables il me semble) alors qu'en typographie française, c'est plutôt le demi-cadratin qui est utilisé. Or, cette communauté travaille sur une disposition francophone et donc la typographie française. Il m'étonne donc que le cadratin soit utilisé au lieu du demi-cadratin. Mais je ne suis pas un expert sur le sujet, je me trompe peut-être.

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*   Ha, là, forcément, il n’y a rien à dire. Tu utilises une méthode de dactylographie que je ne connais pas 
> 
> Euh ouais... je sais pas si on peut vraiment parler de dactylographiel   lol

 

Ouais, ma manière de taper est quand même assez bizarre et hasardeuse, je sais pas non plus si on peut appeller ça comme ça  :Razz: 

Et pour l'EeePC, j'en ai déjà un, la taille du clavier m'irai presque, m'enfin j'aime bien un peu plus gros quand même, parce que là les touches sont trop petites pour mes doigts. Sinon le clavier de mon ultra-laptop (13.3") me va très bien par exemple, mes 2 mains couvrent tout le clavier sans problème.  :Razz: 

----------

## omné

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> omné, j'ai remarqué sur votre site et dans tes posts que vous utilisez le cadratin « — » (U+2014) pour encadrer vos incises, mais n'est-ce pas plutôt le demi-cadratin « – » (U+2013) qui doit être utilisé pour cela ? En tout cas, dans la page de la version 0.6.7, vous dîtes bien « demi-cadratin ». Alors, qu'en est-il exactement ?

 

Ha, les tiret sur cadratin ou sur demi-cadratin (on dit « sur » pour faire chic).

En français nous devrions utiliser le tiret sur cadratin et le séparer du contenu de l’incise qu’il crée par une espace insécable justifiante — à la différence des autre espaces insécables qui sont, elles, de taille fixe : normale ou fine.

L’usage du tiret sur demi-cadratin n’est normalement pas recommandé. Cf l’excellentissime orthotypographie de J-P lacroux sur le sujet dans la troisième partie de l’article « tiret », dont je vous recommande la lecture dès qu’un question typographique vous tarabuste. 

Seulement il se trouve que l’usage du tiret sur demi-cadratin — influence anglo-saxone ? — a tendance à se répandre en lieu et place de notre fier tiret sur cadratin y compris dans des compostions autres que les faibles justifications qu’évoque le sieur Lacroux… damn !

Dans la page 067, nous nous posons des questions à propos du « demi » parce que le « cadratin » est déjà là (en AltGr+1). Nous cherchons une place à ce « demi » puisqu’il est parfois utile et même utilisé, mais une moins bonne que le « normal » — sur cadratin, donc — puisque c’est celui que le bon usage devrait nous faire utiliser… C’est fou ce que l’on apprend en travaillant sur le Bépo !

Au passage, notez que ce tiret serait mieux placé en position Maj, puisque précédé ou suivi d’une espace insécable (pour les blogs et autres forums, ça suffira). Malheureusement, nous ne lui avons pas trouvé une telle place — bon, moi, dans ma dispo personnelle, si, mais le vote n’en a pas voulu.

Voilà, voilà… (nous avons aussi les vrais points de suspension, du bonheur !).

----------

## Dismantr

Il a vraiment l'air super ce typematrix 2030...

@Omne : Peux-tu préciser ce que vous êtes en train de négocier avec la boîte ? Et concernant les skins bépo ? Merci !

----------

## omné

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Il a vraiment l'air super ce typematrix 2030...
> 
> @Omne : Peux-tu préciser ce que vous êtes en train de négocier avec la boîte ? Et concernant les skins bépo ? Merci !

 

En fait pas grand chose. Il y des chances que le 2030 usb sortes… blanc (puisqu’en fait, avoir des trucs de marqué ne sers à rien quand tu tapes à 10 doigts). 

Seront proposée avec différentes skins. Je ne sais pas ce qu’elles seront mais on peut supposer : transparente, qwerty, dvorak-us, azerty, bépo.

Nous ne négocions rien, en fait. Nous a rejoint sur le projet le développeur français du typematrix, il a proposé à son boss qu’une skin bépo soit faites quand la v1.0 du bépo sera prête et le boss a dis oui.

Mon avis franchement, c’est que d’un point de vue ergo, ça ne sers à rien. Ça nous donne une certaine légitimité bien agréable mais tant le  bépo que le TM ont été conçus pour une frappe à dix doigts à l’aveugle… alors ce qui est marqué sur les touches… ça ne sers même pas à l’apprentissage. Au mieux c’est bien si quelqu’un passe sur votre poste de travail et a besoin d’utiliser votre clavier.

----------

## Dismantr

Ben justement, j'ai une femme qui ne va pas apprécier de ne plus voir ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur les touches  :Mr. Green:  ; donc c'est vrai qu'un TM azerty + skin bépo ou TM blanc + skin bépo + skin azerty ça m'irait bien (je préfère quand même la première possibilité  :Very Happy: , mais bon, 'faut pas rêver...)

... En définitive, blanc + skin bépo, ça me va aussi  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## E11

Vierge, je trouves que c'est le top   :Twisted Evil: 

Mais bon, l'inscription des touches sur le clavier n'est pas inutile je trouves même si on tappe à dix doigts... par exemps on utilise pas forcément tout le temps les touches du types : « ¥ £ ¶ © ... » qui peuvent être présente sur le clavier => quand on en a besoin, c'est cool de pouvoir les voir d'un coup d'oeil et de ne pas avoir à chercher « vite fait » un skin de son clavier sur internet... tout comme ça peut être intéressant quand tu veux tapper un mot alors que tu n'as pas la possibilité de bien t'assoir,... (sans compter que si un autre veut utiliser l'ordi pour aller voir un truc sur internet par exemple, c'est toujours cool qu'il puisse au moins savoir tapper l'adresse...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: )

Maintenant ce clavier me tente beaucoup, mais vu le prix j'hésite... sans compter qu'il faut encore qu'il y ait un système de paiement sécuriser que je possède... lol

----------

## Slashounet

Ouch, un clavier vierge, c'est un peu tendu pour les gens qui ont des doigts en crêpon comme moi. Je suis en train de me mettre au Dvorak et j'ai encore du mal à me passer de ma feuille de disposition de clavier, alors un clavier totalement vierge... dur dur.

/ounet

----------

## omné

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Vierge, je trouves que c'est le top  
> 
> Mais bon, l'inscription des touches sur le clavier n'est pas inutile je trouves même si on tappe à dix doigts... par exemps on utilise pas forcément tout le temps les touches du types : « ¥ £ ¶ © ... » 

 

Je pense que ces signes là ne seront de toutes façon pas sur le clavier. Le but est qu’il ne soit pas trop chargé.

Seront sans doute sur la « skin » les signes de la [url=http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Carte_simplifiée]carte simplifiée[/url]. En tout cas pas plus que ça.

Pour le reste tu as raison : dès que je ne suis pas bien assis face à mon clavier, je suis un peu paumé. 

Donc, ce sera sûrement skin bépo pour moi aussi.

Dernière nouvelle sur le sujet : Le clavier sortira sans doute en août et il est possible (rien n’est certifié) que le développeur français s’occupe de la diffusion en France.

O.

----------

## E11

Cool  :Smile: 

Plus qu'à voir si j'arriverai à résister   :Laughing: 

----------

## omné

Bonjour à tous.

Le bépo V 1.0 RC1 est enfin sortie (la mise au point des pilotes a été un peu longue à cause des vacances). La liste des modifications est là : http://clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Version_1.0rc1

Vous le trouverez sur le wiki, comme d’habitude : http://clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Accueil

La bonne nouvelle c’est que, comme l’indique le numéro de version, nous sommes enfin dans un processus de « figeage » de la disposition. Vous pouvez donc vous lancer sans risque de devoir tout réapprendre ! 

Autre bonne nouvelle : le typematrix 2030 usb va sortir et si nous arrivons à passer commande de 25 nous aurons, en plus du clavier et d’une skin au choix, une skin bépo à mettre dessus. Inscriptions par là : http://clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Discuter:Typematrix

PS : on en parle aussi sur linuxfr : http://linuxfr.org/~tiot/27016.html

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Je me permets de redonner un petit coup pour faire remonter le sujet. J'avais carrément zappé la commande et en lisant le wiki, j'ai l'impression que ça a pris un peu de retard. Dans ce cas, il est encore temps de s'inscrire pour faire monter le quota de skins Bépo, ou c'est carrément bon (on dépasse allègrement les 25) ?

Et le mail à envoyer à TMx doit être en français ou en anglais ?

Merci.

/

----------

## E11

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je me permets de redonner un petit coup pour faire remonter le sujet. J'avais carrément zappé la commande et en lisant le wiki, j'ai l'impression que ça a pris un peu de retard. Dans ce cas, il est encore temps de s'inscrire pour faire monter le quota de skins Bépo, ou c'est carrément bon (on dépasse allègrement les 25) ?
> 
> Et le mail à envoyer à TMx doit être en français ou en anglais ?
> ...

 

Je ne connais pas les dernières news, mais en tout cas, au vu du site officiel, le nouveau clavier n'est toujours pas arrivé... :/

----------

## omné

Salut à tous,

la version 1.0-rc2 est enfin sortie. Elle était prête depuis un petit bout de temps mais quelques détails ont été longs à régler.

Pas beaucoup de nouveautés mais les détails sont sur le wiki : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Version_1.0rc2

Tout ceci annonce plutôt une sortie imminente de la 1.0 ; il n’y a pour l’instant pas une seule proposition pour une éventuelle rc3 !

L’inclusion dans xorg est en cours.

Concernant le clavier typematrix, nous avons un problème : notre contact français a disparu ! Impossible de le contacter depuis deux mois, les gens de chez TypeMatrix n’ont pas de nouvelles non plus… donc nous sommes en contact direct avec l’équipe de TM mais le moins qu’on puisse dire c’est qu’ils ne sont pas bavard. Nous n’avons pas de date de sortie du clavier et c’est très désagréable. Ils nous ont assuré que l’offre clavier + skin bépo + skin au choix = 80€ + 9€ (fdp) tenait toujours.

Tant que le clavier n’est pas sorti, vous pouvez donc toujours vous inscrire pour la commande. Plus on est de fous…

Omnë.

----------

## E11

Je ressors un peu ce topic pour poser une petite question !

Est-il possible de remapper la touche « Alt Gr » du clavier avec « Caps Lock » et garder la lumière,... du clavier cohérente avec le nouveau remapage ? (histoire de ne pas la voir clignoter à chaque fois que j'appuie sur (le nouveau) Alt Gr ?)

----------

## omné

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Je ressors un peu ce topic pour poser une petite question !
> 
> Est-il possible de remapper la touche « Alt Gr » du clavier avec « Caps Lock » et garder la lumière,... du clavier cohérente avec le nouveau remapage ? (histoire de ne pas la voir clignoter à chaque fois que j'appuie sur (le nouveau) Alt Gr ?)

 

Je ne sais pas. En revanche, ce qui est certain, c’est que le bépo est pensé avec un AltGr à droite et que de le mettre à gauche est une très mauvaise idée…

Omnë

----------

## E11

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Je ressors un peu ce topic pour poser une petite question !
> 
> Est-il possible de remapper la touche « Alt Gr » du clavier avec « Caps Lock » et garder la lumière,... du clavier cohérente avec le nouveau remapage ? (histoire de ne pas la voir clignoter à chaque fois que j'appuie sur (le nouveau) Alt Gr ?) 
> 
> Je ne sais pas. En revanche, ce qui est certain, c’est que le bépo est pensé avec un AltGr à droite et que de le mettre à gauche est une très mauvaise idée…
> ...

 

Oué mais justement... si on sait remplacer Alt Gr et Caps Lock et que ça fonctionne bien, le nouveau Alt Gr serait encore mieu placé ! Quitte a, s'il faut, gardé quand même le Alt Gr actuel en plus du nouveau et mettre Caps Lock ailleurs (genre à coté de num lock)... 

Après évidement, ça demanderait une petite réétude des touches Alt Gr et prendre une nouvelle habitude mais bon c'est pas trop trop génant...

----------

## omné

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*    *E11 wrote:*   Je ressors un peu ce topic pour poser une petite question !
> 
> Est-il possible de remapper la touche « Alt Gr » du clavier avec « Caps Lock » et garder la lumière,... du clavier cohérente avec le nouveau remapage ? (histoire de ne pas la voir clignoter à chaque fois que j'appuie sur (le nouveau) Alt Gr ?) 
> 
> Je ne sais pas. En revanche, ce qui est certain, c’est que le bépo est pensé avec un AltGr à droite et que de le mettre à gauche est une très mauvaise idée…
> ...

 

Non, il ne sera pas mieux placé, il sera plus accessible. C’est différent. AltGr est une touche qui fonctionne en combinaison avec une autre, le problème c’est que toutes les combinaisons nécessitant AltGr ont été pensée avec AltGr(droit)+main gauche. Si tu mets le AltGr à gauche, il faut inverser tous ces raccourcis (et perdre la logique pour æ, œ, €, ¨, ù…).

Donc je maintiens que c’est une mauvaise idée quoi qu’il en soit. Le AltGr est très bien au pouce. Tout juste la barre d’espace est-elle inutilement trop large.

En revanche, je conseilles vivement d’inverser CapsLock et Maj (ça fonctionne très bien) car c’est idiot d’avoir un Maj si peu accessible et un caps tout près du petit doigt.

O.

----------

## E11

Ouep mais on pourrait avoir les 2 ! caps lock ne sert quand même à rien... 

Perso sur mes clavier mon Alt-Gr est très mal placé (sous le « L » du clavier azerty) et donc après un moment c'est pas génial... il faudrait que le alt-gr pour bien faire soit en dessous du « J » ! mais comme je ne sais pas le déplacer là, je réfléchi à autre chose, quitte à inover...

Tient et en switchant Maj et caps lock, la lumière de ton clavier se comporte en conséquence ? ou reste comme si les touches étaient réglée « par défaut » ?

edit: en faite il faudrait un truc genre ça mais la version « européenne/américaine » est différente est plus classique... et aucune idée si on peut commander des claviers chinois et s'ils seront bien...

----------

## omné

Petites nouvelles…

La version 1.0 du bépo ne devrait pas tarder, nous n’avons rien à y ajouter, l’intégration au prochain Xorg presque fini, mais, surtout, la commande pour les TypeMatrix est enfin en cours.

L’offre est la suivante : 

— un clavier TypeMatrix 2030 usb (vierge, qwerty ou dvorak-us)

— une skin bépo

— frais de port depuis les US

Le tout pour 89 € (le clavier seul, sans skin et sans frais de port est à 110$). Offre valable jusqu’au 31 janvier 2009.

Plus d’infos ici : http://www.clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Discuter:TypeMatrix

La commande se fait par ici (il y a des photos pour se faire une idée) : http://typematrix.com/bepo/

Même si vous n’utilisez pas le bépo, mais que vous tapez à l’aveugle, c’est une bonne occasion de se procurer un très bon clavier (je l’utilise depuis plusieurs mois et suis convaincu).

Omné.

----------

## Gaby

Attention, d'après le site Typematrix, la date limite est le 15 et non le 31 :

 *Quote:*   

> Ce tarif privilégié sera valable jusqu'au 15 janvier 2009 uniquement. Après cette date, les claviers et les skins seront toujours disponibles, mais au tarif normal de 110$ + 30$ de frais de port

 

----------

## kwenspc

Ils font la livraison dans toute l'europe ou bien?

----------

## dapsaille

Commandé un ici 

http://typematrix.com/bepo/#blankblack

 J'ai pris le qwerty + bepo noir ...

 Comme ca au moins si bepo ne me vas pas rester en qwerty ^^

----------

## Slashounet

Moi de même.

kwenspc > je n'ai pas vu de restriction sur le site TypeMatrix, donc je dirais que oui.

/

----------

## E11

Grrr ! m'énerve ce Leboutte !

Ils ont passé xorg sous sa version mal foutue à la place de Mouette car cette andouille à mis une protection (pour moi illégitime) sur son clavier -_- non mais oh faut pas se foutre de la gueule du monde non plus.

Tant qu'à faire ce changement stupide autant mettre le bepo !

D'accord qu'on protège son travail... mais quand même, il y a des limites !

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne vois pas le problème : pour moi on peut protéger une disposition de clavier.

On a donc deux versions de DVORAK francophones :

- bépo

- leboutte

Mouette avait copié et modifié sans autorisation, il est hors course.

----------

## E11

Pour moi pas. Qu'on protège certaines inventions d'accord. Mais une disposition de clavier ^^´ c'est pas une invention ça ! du travail certes, mais rien de révolutionnaire ! c'est un peu comme breveté une barre de tâche d'un os ou un truc du genre, c'est complètement stupide.

On aurait l'air beau si tous les théorèmes de physique, math,... avait été protégé et que ceux qui les améliores encore maintenant étaient considéré comme illégal !

----------

## kwenspc

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Pour moi pas. Qu'on protège certaines inventions d'accord. Mais une disposition de clavier ^^´ c'est pas une invention ça ! du travail certes, mais rien de révolutionnaire ! c'est un peu comme breveté une barre de tâche d'un os ou un truc du genre, c'est complètement stupide.
> 
> On aurait l'air beau si tous les théorèmes de physique, math,... avait été protégé et que ceux qui les améliores encore maintenant étaient considéré comme illégal !

 

+1

----------

## xaviermiller

On en revient aux premières pages du thread.

Je soutiens entièrement le boulot de Leboutte !

(et ne supporte pas l'utilisation de alt-gr)

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Est-e qu'il y en a parmi vous qui ont déjà reçu leur(s) clavier(s) ? Moi pas, et je vous avouerais que je trouve que ça commence à faire long, je suis impatient de tester. En même temps, ce n'est que début mars.

/ounet

EDIT : hum, je viens de voir que le retqrd est signalé sur le wiki. Désolé, ça fera un "up" au sujet  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Il y a eu un journal à ce sujet sur linuxfr la semaine dernière : http://linuxfr.org/~kakaouete/27910.html

----------

## Slashounet

Ah oui tiens, je n'avais pas vu le journal. Bon, je vais prendre mon mal en patience et d'autant plus apprécier ce clavier lorsqu'il arrivera  :Smile: 

/ounet

----------

## dapsaille

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Ah oui tiens, je n'avais pas vu le journal. Bon, je vais prendre mon mal en patience et d'autant plus apprécier ce clavier lorsqu'il arrivera 
> 
> /ounet

 

 tout pareil ^^

 j'ai déja refourgué mon G15

----------

## truc

Salut, j'suis en train de réessayer bépo, et je suis confronté à un problème avec quelque raccourcis readline (ceux que vous avez probablement avec votre shell en mode interactifs (pas zsh)):

Lorsque que je veux faire ce raccourci clavier C-M-] qui prend en plus une lettre en argument (raccourci readline), ça ne marche pas:

  la lettre donné en argument est simplement inscrite sur la ligne, comme si je l'avais tapé directement

par contre

si je fais C-M-] C-M-] puis la lettre, alors le raccourci fonctionne comme attendu

Pire, le raccourci C-M-[ ne semble lui pas du tout fonctionner( même pas en le faisant 2 fois comme ci-dessus)

Je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes semblables pour de simples raccourcis du type C-M-H (qui ne prend pas d'argument), de même je peux faire automatiquement plusieurs fois le même raccourci, par exemple:

  M-4 M-B : recule le curseur de 4 'mots'

Ce sont, bien évidemment, des raccroucis qui fonctionnent habituellement avec les autres dispositions.

Je ne sais pas trop par où commencer pour débugger la chose...

D'autres personnes ont aussi ce comportement anormal, ou peut-être est-ce un problème local?

Si vous avez des idées...

----------

## Slashounet

\\o \o/ o//

J'ai reçu un mail de Typematrix disant que les skins Bépo étaient arrivées et que le tout part mercredi !

/ounet, content

----------

## truc

J'me demande comment ça va se passer exactement avec les claviers Bépo, sachant que la dispo n'est pas figée, ça va être marrant quand ça va changer, car une simple inversion de touche ne suffira pas à priori...

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> J'me demande comment ça va se passer exactement avec les claviers Bépo, sachant que la dispo n'est pas figée, ça va être marrant quand ça va changer, car une simple inversion de touche ne suffira pas à priori...

 

Et après on me demande parfois pourquoi je ne suis pas passé au bépo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ça risque d'être chiant sur deux points

le clavier et la disposition des touches

l'utilisateur quand il va falloir qu'il se réhabitue à un changement (inversion de lettres, que sait-je)

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour moi, ce n'est pas assez mûr pour adopter une disposition Dvorak FR. Et je ne suis pas d'accord concernant AltGR, une abherration francophone...

J'ai abandonné depuis le lancement du sujet...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et je ne suis pas d'accord concernant AltGR, une abherration francophone...

 

J'ai toujours pas compris ton grief à l'encontre de alt-gr (ou alors c'est le ptit vin de ce soir qui fait que j'ai oublié ^^'). C'est impossible de s'en passer, y a trop de caractères pour si peu de touches.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je n'aime pas, c'est inesplixable   :Cool: 

----------

## truc

Coucou laids amis!

Bon, d'abord un petit bilan:

=> La dispo de J.Mouette n'est plus officiellement supportée, c'est un peu chiant du coup pour la garder... Même si pourtant c'était bien la dispo dvorak-fr que je preferais.

=> il me faut une dispo avec laquelle je peux taper du code facilement.

=> il faut également que je puisse taper facilement du français avec tous les accents kivonbien

=> je dois garder azerty dans un coin pour les gens normaux utilisant mon pc

D'après mes précédentes experiences en dvorak-fr, c'était donc le combo azerty + dvorak de J.Mouette qui gagnait, mais comme expliqué plus haut, c'est chiant quand c'est pas directement integré.

Donc, en l'était actuel, j'me préparais pour me mettre le combo azerty+qwerty(pour prog)+bépo?(pour le français biensûr!)

Mais bon, 3 dispos, c'est un peu lourd j'trouve, pas forcément pour s'habituer à chacune d'entre elle (ça prend beaucoup moins de temps que la toute première fois où on change!), mais bon TROIS! Quand même c'est trop!

 Je suis donc reparti à la chasse!

J'suis allé taper dans les dispo de nos amis les 'Quebecois' pour voir (et plus généralement Canadiens...), et de fil en aguille, j'suis également allé taper dans les dispo US.

J'suis pas très futfutte comme gars, quand je lis un fichier symbol style file:///usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/fr, ça ne me parle pas des masses, parfois on a un joli dessin, mais souvent non, je l'ai donc fait pour celles(les dispo) n'en ayant pas.

Le résultat est plutôt interessant:

```
┌────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────╔═════════╗

│ ~  │ !  │ @  │ #  │ $  │ %  │ ^  ║ &  │ *  │ (  │ )  │ _  │ +  ║         ║

│ `  │ 1  │ 2  │ 3  │ 4  │ 5  │ 6  ║ 7  │ 8  │ 9  │ 0  │ -  │ =  ║ <--     ║

╔════╧══╗─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─╚══╦══════╣

║  |<-  ║ Q  │ W  │ E  │ R  │ T  ║ Y  │ U  │ I  │ O  │ P  │ {  │ }  ║   |  ║

║  ->|  ║ q  │ w  │ e  │ r  │ t  ║ y  │ u  │ i  │ o  │ p  │ [  │ ]  ║ <-'  ║

╠═══════╩╗───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───╚╗     ║

║        ║ A  │ S  │ D  │ F  │ G  ║ H  │ J  │ K  │ L  │ :  │ "  │ |  ║     ║

║ caps.L ║ a  │ s  │ d  │ f  │ g  ║ h  │ j  │ k  │ l  │ ;  │ '  │ \  ║     ║

╠══════╦═╝──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──╔═╧════╩═════╣

║      ║ >  │ Z  │ X  │ C  │ V  │ B  ║ N  │ M  │ <  │ >  │ ?  ║            ║

║ Maj. ║ <  │ z  │ x  │ c  │ v  │ b  ║ n  │ m  │ ,  │ .  │ /  ║   Maj.  ⇑  ║

╠══════╩╦═══╧══╦═╧═══╦╧════╧════╧════╧════╧════╧╦═══╧═╦══╧════╬═════╦══════╣

║       ║      ║     ║                          ║     ║       ║     ║      ║

║ Ctrl  ║ Fn   ║ Alt ║           Espace         ║Alt  ║Compose║WinM ║ Ctrl ║

╚═══════╩══════╩═════╩══════════════════════════╩═════╩═══════╩═════╩══════╝

```

```
┌────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────╔═════════╗

│ \  │ !  │ @  │ #  │ $  │ %  │ ^  ║ &  │ *  │ (  │ )  │ _  │ +  ║         ║

│ /  │ 1  │ 2  │ 3  │ 4  │ 5  │ 6  ║ 7  │ 8  │ 9  │ 0  │ -  │ =  ║ <--     ║

╔════╧══╗─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─╚══╦══════╣

║  |<-  ║ Q  │ W  │ E  │ R  │ T  ║ Y  │ U  │ I  │ O  │ P  │ ¨  │ Ç  ║   |  ║

║  ->|  ║ q  │ w  │ e  │ r  │ t  ║ y  │ u  │ i  │ o  │ p  │ ^  │ ç  ║ <-'  ║

╠═══════╩╗───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───╚╗     ║

║        ║ A  │ S  │ D  │ F  │ G  ║ H  │ J  │ K  │ L  │ :  │ È  │ À  ║     ║

║ caps.L ║ a  │ s  │ d  │ f  │ g  ║ h  │ j  │ k  │ l  │ ;  │ è  │ à  ║     ║

╠══════╦═╝──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──╔═╧════╩═════╣

║      ║ Ù  │ Z  │ X  │ C  │ V  │ B  ║ N  │ M  │ '  │ "  │ É  ║            ║

║ Maj. ║ ù  │ z  │ x  │ c  │ v  │ b  ║ n  │ m  │ ,  │ .  │ é  ║   Maj.  ⇑  ║

╠══════╩╦═══╧══╦═╧═══╦╧════╧════╧════╧════╧════╧╦═══╧═╦══╧════╬═════╦══════╣

║       ║      ║     ║                          ║     ║       ║     ║      ║

║ Ctrl  ║ Fn   ║ Alt ║           Espace         ║Alt  ║Compose║WinM ║ Ctrl ║

╚═══════╩══════╩═════╩══════════════════════════╩═════╩═══════╩═════╩══════╝

```

```
┌────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────╔═════════╗

│ \  │ !  │ @  │ #  │ $  │ %  │ ?  ║ &  │ *  │ (  │ )  │ _  │ +  ║         ║

│ / |│ 1 ±│ 2 @│ 3 £│ 4 ¢│ 5 ¤│ 6 ¬║ 7 {│ 8 }│ 9 [│ 0 ]│ - ½│ = ½║ <--     ║

╔════╧══╗─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─╚══╦══════╣

║  |<-  ║ Q  │ W  │ E  │ R  │ T  ║ Y  │ U  │ I  │ O  │ P  │ ¨  │ Ç  ║   |  ║

║  ->|  ║ q  │ w  │ e  │ r  │ t  ║ y  │ u  │ i  │ o §│ p ¶│ ^ `│ ç ~║ <-'  ║

╠═══════╩╗───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───╚╗     ║

║        ║ A  │ S  │ D  │ F  │ G  ║ H  │ J  │ K  │ L  │ :  │ È  │ À  ║     ║

║ caps.L ║ a  │ s  │ d  │ f  │ g  ║ h  │ j  │ k  │ l  │ ; °│ è {│ à }║     ║

╠══════╦═╝──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──╔═╧════╩═════╣

║      ║ Ù  │ Z  │ X  │ C  │ V  │ B  ║ N  │ M  │ '  │ "  │ É  ║            ║

║ Maj. ║ ù °│ z «│ x »│ c  │ v  │ b  ║ n  │ m µ│ , <│ . >│ é '║   Maj.  ⇑  ║

╠══════╩╦═══╧══╦═╧═══╦╧════╧════╧════╧════╧════╧╦═══╧═╦══╧════╬═════╦══════╣

║       ║      ║     ║                          ║     ║       ║     ║      ║

║ Ctrl  ║ Fn   ║ Alt ║           Espace         ║Alt  ║Compose║WinM ║ Ctrl ║

╚═══════╩══════╩═════╩══════════════════════════╩═════╩═══════╩═════╩══════╝

```

Et voila le gagnant! (libre à vous, bien entendu, d'en choisir un autre!):

```
┌────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────╔═════════╗

│ ~ ~│ ! ¹│ @ ²│ # ³│ $ £│ % ¥│ ^ Ħ║ & Ð│ * Þ│ ( “│ ) ”│ _ —│ + ÷║         ║

│ ` ~│ 1 ¡│ 2 º│ 3 ª│ 4 ¢│ 5 €│ 6 ħ║ 7 ð│ 8 þ│ 9 ‘│ 0 ’│ - –│ = ×║ <--     ║

╔════╧══╗─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─╚══╦══════╣

║  |<-  ║ Q  │ W  │ F Ã│ P Ø│ G ~║ J Đ│ L Ł│ U Ú│ Y Ü│ : Ö│ { ‹│ } ›║   |  ║

║  ->|  ║ q  │ w  │ f ã│ p ø│ g ˛║ j đ│ l ł│ u ú│ y ü│ ; ö│ [ «│ ] »║ <-'  ║

╠═══════╩╗───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───╚╗     ║

║        ║ A Á│ R ~│ S ~│ T ˝│ D ~║ H ~│ N Ñ│ E É│ I Í│ O Ó│ " Õ│ | ~║     ║

║ caps.L ║ a á│ r `│ s ß│ t ´│ d ¨║ h ˇ│ n ñ│ e é│ i í│ o ó│ ' õ│ \ ~║     ║

╠══════╦═╝──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──╔═╧════╩═════╣

║      ║ _ —│ Z Æ│ X ~│ C Ç│ V Œ│ B ~║ K ~│ M ~│ < ~│ > ~│ ? ~║            ║

║ Maj. ║ - –│ z æ│ x ^│ c ç│ v œ│ b ˘║ k °│ m ¯│ , ¸│ . ˙│ / ¿║   Maj.  ⇑  ║

╠══════╩╦═══╧══╦═╧═══╦╧════╧════╧════╧════╧════╧╦═══╧═╦══╧════╬═════╦══════╣

║       ║      ║     ║                          ║     ║       ║     ║      ║

║ Ctrl  ║ Fn   ║ Alt ║           Espace         ║Alt  ║Compose║WinM ║ Ctrl ║

╚═══════╩══════╩═════╩══════════════════════════╩═════╩═══════╩═════╩══════╝

```

Quand j'étais en train de représenter graphiquement ce dernier, j'me disais qu'il avait vraiment tout pour plaire!

Nan, mais sérieusement, Tous les caractères français un peu spéciaux semblent être là, en accès facile, de même, les / \ [] {} le sont également très accèssible, $ et () aussi (un chouilla moins à mon goût, mais avec l'habitude, ça ne devrait pas trop être génant!)

Bref, j'suis complètement con - «wait for it» - quis!  :Wink: 

Ne reste plus qu'à voir dans le temps ce que ça donne!

Mais en tout cas, je suis revenu à un combo de deux layouts, ce qui est parfait! (azerty+us(colemak))

J'éspère que cette chtite news vous aura plu/interessé  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Perso je fais du simple qwerty international, c'est à dire le qwerty US standard + les accents etc. par alt-gr. Ça me permet de taper tous les accents français et bien plus même (tout ce qu'il faut pour de l'allemand, suédois, etc.), la disposition est assez logique, on compose les accents de la même manière pour toutes les lettres avec altgr : altgr + e = é, altgr-r = ë (une lettre décalée par rapport à la voyelle visée), altgr-^ + e = ê (comme en qwerty), altgr-` + e = è (même principe que le ^), et c'est pareil pour toutes les voyelles. Et le ç se trouve sur la virgule avec altgr, ça se retient facilement. Et on fait les majuscules accentuées en rajouant simplement un shift dans la combinaison. Et pour reprendre une idée du colemak, j'ai transformé mon capslock en backspace.  :Smile:  (au final ça donne ça : setxkbmap -layout us -variant altgr-intl -option compose:menu,caps:backspace)

Je l'utilise comme ça depuis plusieurs mois (sauf pour le capslock en backspace, ça date d'une semaine ça), et je trouve ça très pratique : disposition qwerty standard qui conserve la logique des bindings dans beaucoup de softs (Vim, etc.), chiffres directement accessibles, excellent pour programmer, et pas handicapant pour écrire français.

Au passage, j'utilise ce clavier Cherry là depuis peu, et il est super agréable, un pur bonheur.  :Smile:  (par contre je l'ai reçu en layout suisse au lieu de l'US que j'avais commandé, et le revendeur me répond pas, donc tant pis, mais bon c'est pas si grave...)

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> ... qwerty(altgr-intl)...

 

Rah, bien vu, je l'avais loupé celui là, tellement satisfait pas le colemak.

J'étais étonné de voir que le qwerty n'avais pas altgr?! Voila le mystère

résolu!

Ceci dit, comme le qwerty et le colemak sont à la base déjà très proche, on

retrouve ces similarités dans les caractères accessibles via altgr:

```
┌────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────╔═════════╗

│ ~ ~│ ! ¡│ @ ˝│ # ¯│ $ £│ %  │ ^ ^║ &  │ * ˛│ ( ˘│ ) °│ _  │ + ÷║         ║

│ ` `│ 1 ¹│ 2 ²│ 3 ³│ 4 ¤│ 5 €│ 6 ^║ 7  │ 8 ˛│ 9 ‘│ 0 ’│ - ¥│ = ×║ <--     ║

╔════╧══╗─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─╚══╦══════╣

║  |<-  ║ Q Ä│ W Å│ E É│ R Ë│ T Þ║ Y Ü│ U Ú│ I Í│ O Ó│ P Ö│ { “│ } ”║   |  ║

║  ->|  ║ q ä│ w å│ e é│ r ë│ t þ║ y ü│ u ú│ i í│ o ó│ p ö│ [ «│ ] »║ <-'  ║

╠═══════╩╗───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───╚╗     ║

║        ║ A Á│ S §│ D Ð│ F F│ G G║ H H│ J Ï│ K Œ│ L Ø│ : °│ " ¨│ | ¦║     ║

║ caps.L ║ a á│ s ß│ d ð│ f f│ g g║ h h│ j ï│ k œ│ l ø│ ; ¶│ ' ´│ \ ¬║     ║

╠══════╦═╝──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──╔═╧════╩═════╣

║      ║ > ¦│ Z Æ│ x Œ│ C ¢│ V ®│ B B║ N Ñ│ M µ│ < Ç│ > ˇ│ ?  ║            ║

║ Maj. ║ < |│ z æ│ x œ│ c ©│ v ®│ b b║ n ñ│ m µ│ , ç│ . ˙│ / ¿║   Maj.  ⇑  ║

╠══════╩╦═══╧══╦═╧═══╦╧════╧════╧════╧════╧════╧╦═══╧═╦══╧════╬═════╦══════╣

║       ║      ║     ║                          ║     ║       ║     ║      ║

║ Ctrl  ║ Fn   ║ Alt ║           Espace         ║Alt  ║Compose║WinM ║ Ctrl ║

╚═══════╩══════╩═════╩══════════════════════════╩═════╩═══════╩═════╩══════╝
```

```
┌────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────┬────╔═════════╗

│ ~ ~│ ! ¹│ @ ²│ # ³│ $ £│ % ¥│ ^ Ħ║ & Ð│ * Þ│ ( “│ ) ”│ _ —│ + ÷║         ║

│ ` ~│ 1 ¡│ 2 º│ 3 ª│ 4 ¢│ 5 €│ 6 ħ║ 7 ð│ 8 þ│ 9 ‘│ 0 ’│ - –│ = ×║ <--     ║

╔════╧══╗─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─╚══╦══════╣

║  |<-  ║ Q  │ W  │ F Ã│ P Ø│ G ~║ J Đ│ L Ł│ U Ú│ Y Ü│ : Ö│ { ‹│ } ›║   |  ║

║  ->|  ║ q  │ w  │ f ã│ p ø│ g ˛║ j đ│ l ł│ u ú│ y ü│ ; ö│ [ «│ ] »║ <-'  ║

╠═══════╩╗───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───┴┬───╚╗     ║

║        ║ A Á│ R ~│ S ~│ T ˝│ D ~║ H ~│ N Ñ│ E É│ I Í│ O Ó│ " Õ│ | ~║     ║

║ <--    ║ a á│ r `│ s ß│ t ´│ d ¨║ h ˇ│ n ñ│ e é│ i í│ o ó│ ' õ│ \ ~║     ║

╠══════╦═╝──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴─══─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──┬─┴──╔═╧════╩═════╣

║      ║ _ —│ Z Æ│ X ~│ C Ç│ V Œ│ B ~║ K ~│ M ~│ < ~│ > ~│ ? ~║            ║

║ Maj. ║ - –│ z æ│ x ^│ c ç│ v œ│ b ˘║ k °│ m ¯│ , ¸│ . ˙│ / ¿║   Maj.  ⇑  ║

╠══════╩╦═══╧══╦═╧═══╦╧════╧════╧════╧════╧════╧╦═══╧═╦══╧════╬═════╦══════╣

║       ║      ║     ║                          ║     ║       ║     ║      ║

║ Ctrl  ║ Fn   ║ Alt ║           Espace         ║Alt  ║Compose║WinM ║ Ctrl ║

╚═══════╩══════╩═════╩══════════════════════════╩═════╩═══════╩═════╩══════╝
```

Les deux étant disponibles de base, ça n'est plus qu'une question de goût :Smile: 

Je pense cependant finalement faire comme toi, ne serait-ce que pour le français, pour faire un è, tout n'est pas sur la même main, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix..

Tu remarqueras que tu peux faire un ç ou Ç plus facilement que tu ne le crois sur un layout us(altgr-intl)!

Par contre je remplacerais volontiers le å et Å par è et È, ainsi que le á et Á par à et À, tu sais si c'est une chose possible à faire en un simple appel à setxkbmap?

Voili-voilou, merci en tout cas!

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> Par contre je remplacerais volontiers le å et Å par è et È, ainsi que le á et Á par à et À, tu sais si c'est une chose possible à faire en un simple appel à setxkbmap?

 

Ça non je crois pas que ça soit possible par setxkbmap, il doit falloir éditer la disposition directement.  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, le QWERTY... vous me tentez, là   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Tout un topic sur le dvorak pour finalement revenir à parler du layout historique  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tout un topic sur le dvorak pour finalement revenir à parler du layout historique 

 

Mais comme dans la vie, l'important n'est pas la destination, mais le chemin que tu empreintes pour y arriver...

Ceci étant dit, j'suis pas totalement fan en fait, j'trouve pénible de faire des à et des è, 'fin j'ai surement loupé quelque chose... Tout est sur la meme main, c'est tout sauf pratique! Quel est l'astuce?

----------

## xaviermiller

un azerty ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

truc: restes au Mouette. ^^

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> un azerty ?   

 

Ah mais ouais! J'l'avais trop zappé avec le temps celui là  :Razz: 

Nan, mais plus sérieusement, j'ai un truc contre l'azerty, c'est qu'on peut pas faire des majucules accentuées et 'cédillées' facilement! (On ne peut pas non plus faire facilement des jolis guillemets «» :p). j'ai vu que c'était possible, en fait, en activant caps lock, et en tatillant les touches qui vont bien, mais en toute honnêteté, C'est pas super pratique... et... j'avoue aussi (j'ai dit en toute honnêteté, donc je n'ai pas le choix...) apprécier la gymnastique d'esprit qu'implique un changement de layout... Ça doit être mon coté geek... [Oui les arguments, du type, l'azerty est dépassé, pas du tout adapté au français, blah blah blah, ne me touchent que très peu en fait...] 

Bref... Tout ça pour dire, qu'en fait, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que le layout de JM, qui est vraiment un L.T.T. (Layout Tout Terrain)...

----------

## guilc

 *truc wrote:*   

> Nan, mais plus sérieusement, j'ai un truc contre l'azerty, c'est qu'on peut pas faire des majucules accentuées et 'cédillées' facilement! (On ne peut pas non plus faire facilement des jolis guillemets «» :p). j'ai vu que c'était possible, en fait, en activant caps lock, et en tatillant les touches qui vont bien, mais en toute honnêteté, C'est pas super pratique... et... j'avoue aussi (j'ai dit en toute honnêteté, donc je n'ai pas le choix...) apprécier la gymnastique d'esprit qu'implique un changement de layout... Ça doit être mon coté geek... [Oui les arguments, du type, l'azerty est dépassé, pas du tout adapté au français, blah blah blah, ne me touchent que très peu en fait...] 

 

Y a une solution pratique :

```
# grep compose /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

    <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">compose:menu</merge>

```

avec ça, la touche "menu contextuel" qui ne sert a rien en temps normal devient la touche compose, et tu fais ensuite tout ce que tu veux : "compose + , + MAJ + e" => Ę

un e cédille majuscule. Facile non ?  :Wink: 

Quant aux guillemets français, suffit de savoir que c'est AltGr+z et AltGr+x et ça sert pas si souvent que ça je trouve. Mais bon, question de point de vue

----------

## truc

C'est interessant tout ça! Bon, du coup, j'suis confronté au même problème qu'avec le qwerty, c'est pas toujours très pratique, mais déjà, c'est pas mal (notamment pour le Ç qui est pas mal..)

Bon, c'est un post qui m'aura pris un peu de temps à faire, car en l'écrivant, j'me suis rappellé avoir vu des dispo plutôt sympas dans /usr/share/X11/symbols/fr (ou plutôt des variantes pour reprendre le terme exact..)

J'suis donc allé voir... et... à la place du layour fr(basic), nous devrions tous! (sisi!) utiliser, soit fr(latin9), ou fr(oss), j'aurai un léger penchant pour fr(oss) pour la place qu'occupent certains caractères (mais tout léger!)

( faites setxkbmap fr oss pour tester (par exemple))

Bref, pourquoi je vous ennuie encore? bah parce-que pour faire par exemple un À ou un Ç, il suffit de faire altgr+Shift+à ou Altgr+Shift+ç, ce qui est tout de même un peu plus logique que les méthodes «su-citées» ( :Wink: ) (pareil pour É et È, ê Ê et ë Ë sont à coté de e en altgr, û et Û sur u en altgr, et les autres 'lettres collées'(?) qu'on utilise quouasiment jamais se trouvent à des endroits faciles à retenir -je troue- : æ Æ sur le a, œ Œ sur le o, 'fin bref, v'voyez l'idée quoi?! Sinon c'est un azerty standard!

Pour l'instant j'en suis là...

```
setxkbmap -layout fr,us -variant oss,altgr-intl -option grp:shift_toggle,compose:menu
```

car l'azerty pour coder c'est pas cool (ne serait que pour passer en copy-mode et coller sur screen, avoir  les [ et ] en accès direct est une véritable bénédiction...)

EDIT: Et sinon pour les «», mouais, c'était surtout une private joke avec je ne sais plus quel autre forum-eur, avec qui on avait eu ce débat, et je disais que je ne m'en servais jamais (c'est peut-être justement parce-qu'ils sont inaccessibles qu'on ne les utilise pas...)

----------

## guilc

Ah oui, c'est vrai que la variante oss a l'air pas mal du tout !

Sinon, pour les caractères accentués très spéciaux, perso, je trouve que la méthode avec compose est largement plus simple : il suffit de savoir qu'une lettre est la composition d'un accent ou cédille, d'une casse (majuscule/minuscule), et d'une lettre. Du coup, on peut composer n'importe quel caractère accentué sans se prendre la tête avec un nième raccourci clavier  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour,

Désolé, je m'incruste ...  :Mr. Green: 

Ceux qui ont commandés leur(s) clavier(s) les ont-ils reçus ou pas encore ? Il était question un temps d'une skin azerty pour les typematrix mais je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles à ce sujet ...

Enjoy !

----------

## Slashounet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Ceux qui ont commandés leur(s) clavier(s) les ont-ils reçus ou pas encore ? Il était question un temps d'une skin azerty pour les typematrix mais je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles à ce sujet ...
> 
> (...)

 

Je n'ai pas encore reçu le mien, mais le mail que j'ai reçu le 6 avril disait qu'il arriverait cette semaine (ils ont été envoyés le 8 avril).

Effectivement, pour les skins, il me semblait en avoir vu une azerty, mais je ne suis pas certain.

/

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> truc: restes au Mouette. ^^

 

Yop, tiens, j'avais pas vu ta remarque...

Bon, bah, en fait ouais, y'a pas moyen, j'ai craqué très rapidement, c'est vraiment une DTT celle-ci, I'm back!! ça m'ennuyait un peu que ça ne soit pas une dispo intégrée par défaut, mais bon, après tout, j'me balade bien avec bon bashrc,screenrc,Xdefaults,vimrc et tout un petit paquet d'autre config sur ma clée usb, donc, un fichier de plus ou de moins!

C'est décidé, no more layout hunting!

(par contre, je garde fr(oss) dans un coin, pour les invités...)

----------

## yoyo

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   (...)
> 
> Ceux qui ont commandés leur(s) clavier(s) les ont-ils reçus ou pas encore ? Il était question un temps d'une skin azerty pour les typematrix mais je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles à ce sujet ...
> 
> (...) 
> ...

 Ça me rassure ... ou pas.   :Confused: 

Merci de la réponse,

Enjoy !

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Je me demandais : certains ont-ils acheté des skins translucides ? Si oui, elles sont "translucides"ou "transparentes" ? (on voit les touches en dessous ?!)

Sinon, j'ai tout de même vérifié, il y a bien des skin azerty (fr ou be). Il y a d'ailleurs une offre (voir ici : http://www.typematrix.com/bepo/)

Et finalement, le clavier est vraiment bien, agréable au toucher ; la skin permet aussi de rendre les touches du clavier plus silencieuses, ce qui n'est pas plus mal.

/

----------

## yoyo

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'ai tout de même vérifié, il y a bien des skin azerty (fr ou be). Il y a d'ailleurs une offre (voir ici : http://www.typematrix.com/bepo/)

 Juste au cas où, il y a un groupement d'acheteur pour réduire les frais de ports : http://clavier-dvorak.org/wiki/Discuter:TypeMatrix.

Pour la skin, désolé, la mienne est noire sur un clavier noir ...  :Mr. Green: 

Enjoy !

----------

## guilc

Je fais un peu d'archéologie  :Mr. Green: 

En ce moment je suis en train de me tâter pour passer sur du BÉPO orthogonal (http://www.typematrix.com/images/bepo/2030usb_fr_bepo_860x360.png), quitte à changer de disposition, autant le faire sur un clavier adapté...

Y en a qui utilisent ? ou ont utilisé ? si vous avez fait le retour vers un layout azerty/qwerty, une raison particulière ?

----------

## Slashounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Je fais un peu d'archéologie 
> 
> En ce moment je suis en train de me tâter pour passer sur du BÉPO orthogonal (http://www.typematrix.com/images/bepo/2030usb_fr_bepo_860x360.png), quitte à changer de disposition, autant le faire sur un clavier adapté...
> 
> Y en a qui utilisent ? ou ont utilisé ? si vous avez fait le retour vers un layout azerty/qwerty, une raison particulière ?

 

Ah oui, en effet  :Smile: 

J'utilise tous les jours des Typematrix 2030 en bépo, tant au travail que chez moi. Je ne suis pas revenu au qwerty (les ordis du boulot sont en qwerty par défaut) mais cela m'a effleuré dans le cadre pro (pas du tout perso). Non pas parce que le bépo est désagréable, difficile, etc. mais parce que j'ai eu une période où je devais changer souvent de poste ou laisser une autre personne poser les mains sur mon poste. Et force est de constater que le bépo est encore réservé aux initiés, si en plus on combine cela à un window manager épuré sans icônes à cliquer, et une souris à gauche plutôt qu'à droite, la prise en main de ma machine par un autre était un peu compliquée.

Chez moi, aucune raison de changer, je m'y suis habitué et je n'ai aucune envie de changer.

Sinon, quelle que soit la disposition adoptée, le clavier en lui-même est très agréable. Je laisse toujours ma skin bépo, même si cela n'est plus nécessaire parce que cela donne un toucher assez agréable du clavier et c'est très pratique pour nettoyer, ce qui évite d'avoir un clavier avec une civilisation qui se développe sous les touches  :Wink:  Accessoirement, comme il m'arrive de laisser ma machine à d'autres que moi, il vaut mieux que les lettres soient bien écrites pour les néophytes. Il m'arrive de me retrouver sur un azerty, et là c'est le drame.

Bref, je suis entièrement satisfait, tant par les claviers Typematrix que par la disposition bépo.

/

----------

## guilc

Merci du retour  :Smile: 

----------

## Nitro_146

Bonjour,

J'utilise le typematrix en bépo, en en passant à gnome-shell j'ai paumé mon c cédille...

Quelqu'un d'autre est il sous gnome 3 avec un c cédille fonctionnel ?

Pour ne pas polluer ce sujet, ce serait mieux de répondre sur celui ci : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-963646-highlight-.html

Merci.

----------

## guilc

Bon ben ça y est, je suis en bépo  :Smile:  avec un typematrix.

Pour le moment c'est raide, mais je découvre tous mes défauts dactylos dus à mon apprentissage de l'azerty sur le tas (comme beaucoup j'imagine). Mais à terme, je pense que c'est bénéfique.

Et dans les trucs singuliers, découvrir qu'un repose poignet est indispensable pour la mobilité des doigts sur de clavier !

----------

## Nitro_146

Félicitations pour avoir osé franchir le pas !

Pour le repose poignet, j'en utilise un fait maison rempli aux 3/4 environ de semoule, c'est pas mal, et pas cher  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Nitro_146 wrote:*   

> Félicitations pour avoir osé franchir le pas !
> 
> Pour le repose poignet, j'en utilise un fait maison rempli aux 3/4 environ de semoule, c'est pas mal, et pas cher 

 

J'ai fait le mien avec du riz périmé qui trainait dans un placard, c'est plus stable que la semoule : Ce matin c'était couture  :Mr. Green: 

Avec le changement de layout, se forcer a faire de la «vraie» dactylo, avec le principe de la ligne de repos autour de laquelle tout tourne et en vrai aveugle (http://bepo.fr/wiki/Apprentissage#Conseils_g.C3.A9n.C3.A9raux), est un plus, cela se sens très vite. Il faudrait l'appliquer aussi à l'azerty, mais quand on apprend sur le tas, c'est rarement le cas…

La principale difficulté est la mémorisation du layout. Mais le changement de layout, avec la perte de repères, aide a perdre toutes les mauvaises habitudes, c'est positif.

----------

